# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Beba ne kaka

## izluđena

Drage moje, molim pomoc.
Mali ima dva i pol mjeseca i dojim ga. Sad je proslo devet dana da nije imao stolicu. Prducka stalno i to smrdi  :Smile: . Zadnja tri dana je nervozniji i cendraviji. Pedica mi je rekla da mu dam malo zasladenog caja kamilice, a ako ne upali onda mikroklizma.
Jucer i danas sam mu dala caja, iako se to protivi mojim uvjerenjima (prvoj maloj do 6 mjeseca nisam ni vode dala), jer sam ocajna. Masiram mu trbuscic, vjezbamo s nogicama, a i inace smo vjezbaci i nista ne pali.
Ne bi mu htjela davati klizmu, ali neznam sta da radim, vidim da ga muci.
Savjet please!

----------


## tigrić

Koliko sam ja upucena,dojena beba ne mora imati stolicu do dva tjedna. Masirati trbuscic i lagano pritiskati koljena prema trbuhu je moj savjet. I negdje sam na forumu procitala da ako smrdi da se sprema van! Sretno

----------


## lidać2

i moje saznanje je da iskljucivo dojene bebe mogu biti i do 10 dana bez stolice...

----------


## Kaae

> Drage moje, molim pomoc.
> Mali ima dva i pol mjeseca i dojim ga. Sad je proslo devet dana da nije imao stolicu. Prducka stalno i to smrdi . Zadnja tri dana je nervozniji i cendraviji. Pedica mi je rekla da mu dam malo zasladenog caja kamilice, a ako ne upali onda mikroklizma.
> Jucer i danas sam mu dala caja, iako se to protivi mojim uvjerenjima (prvoj maloj do 6 mjeseca nisam ni vode dala), jer sam ocajna. Masiram mu trbuscic, vjezbamo s nogicama, a i inace smo vjezbaci i nista ne pali.
> Ne bi mu htjela davati klizmu, ali neznam sta da radim, vidim da ga muci.
> Savjet please!


Nemoj davati caj -- dodavanjem vode, caja, bilo cega u prehranu iskljucivo dojenog djeteta ne cini se ama bas nista dobro. Naprotiv. Dodatna hrana ili tekucina samo ispire zastitni sloj s crijeva. Secer takodjer nije niti dobar, niti potreban.

Nakon uspostave ponude i potraznje, odnosno dojenja opcenito, tolerira se nekakanje i do 14 dana. Kako stojite s popisanim pelenama, koliko ih je u 24h? Kako stoje podoji, koliko je njih unutar 24h? Imate li koji nocni? Napreduje li beba dobro na tezini?

Nemoj razmisljati o klizmi, a jos manje o toplomjerima i slicnim stvarima koje cak i pedijatri savjetuju, a da se guraju u rektum. 

Nastavite vjezbti s nogicama, masirati trbuscic i - strpite se jos malo. Jos jedna stvar, skidaj mu pelene sto cesce mozes i pokusaj, nakon spavanja i podoja, sto vise vremena provesti s njim u ovakvom polozaju: http://erinmidwifecom.fatcow.com/wp-...1-881x1024.jpg  (a iznad necega sto mozes lako ocistiti od govanca). 

Super je sto prdi... izaci ce sve i ostalo.

----------


## pikula

Joj moja najmlađa je bila od tih nekakača, 13 dana rekord, stolica normalna, beba nemirna samo na dan kakanja. Isključivo dojena. Sto je vise jela to je vise kakala, sad sa 21 mj. kaka svaki, svaki drugi dan normalno. 
Dva ili tri puta smo davali na preporuku dr. čepić tj klizmu ili zašećerenu kamilicu na žlicu kad bi proslo 7,8 dana dok je iskljucivo dojila.
Od kad je pocela dohrana regulirali smo vrstom dohrane.

----------


## pikula

Mojoj su pomagale sjedeće kupke za opuštanje

----------


## izluđena

kaae, presvlacim ga svaka 2-3 sata i danju i nocu i pelena je uvijek barem malo popisana. Prije su bile potpuno mokre i promakale, ali sad ima balanitis pa se mokrenje smanjilo. Roden je 12.08. sa 3580g, a prekjucer vagan i ima 6kg. Nocni podoji su svaka dva sata, a ovaj vikend svakih sat vremena, pretpostavljam radi balanitisa. On inace cica jako kratko i pohlepno, pa pretpostavljam da zato cesto i jede. Kad mu pokusam produziti podoj negoduje, cak me i sakom mlatne po cici :Smile: .
Vjezbamo i masiramo se svaki dan, a prdi vec 5 dana. Nadam se da ce uskoro jer vidim da ga muci.

----------


## izluđena

pikula, nadam se da necu trebati davati klizmu, ako i budem idem doktoru za to, bojim se da ga ne ozljedim.
Probali smo i s toplim kupkama ali nista.
Mali je skroz zatvoren.
Ovo su mi neki novi momenti i bas sam zabrinuta za njega. 
Citala sam da iskljucivo dojeno dijete nemora kakati 14 dana, ali to mi stvarno zvuci nevjerojatno. 
Samo da se pokaka pa da odahnemo svi.

----------


## Boxica

> ...Citala sam da iskljucivo dojeno dijete nemora kakati 14 dana, ali to mi stvarno zvuci nevjerojatno. 
> ...


majčino mlijeko je hranjivo i lako probavljivo, dijete nema što izbaciti

----------


## tigrić

točno, moj drugi je napočetku isto rijetko kakao a pedijatrica je rekla da je to zato jer nema što, sve iskoristi što unese.

----------


## pikula

izluđena nije klizma u ovom slučaju niš strašno to je samo malo gela u tubici posebno za tu namjenu, zguglaj malo, ne sjećam se više kako se zove proizvođač. Isto kao čepić samo se valjda neka tehnoloska inovacija.
Ne klizma s vodom to bi tek u bolnici dr. radili ako potraje nikako doma!

----------


## Kaae

Nije neobicno ni nenormalno da ne kakaju, ako inace napreduju kako treba.

Klizme, gelovi, cajevi, toplomjeri... sve je to nepotrebno, ako ne i automatski stetno, za djecu koja nemaju zdravstvenih problema.

----------


## pikula

Treba poslušati lijecnika koji gleda je li trbuscic napet i niz drugih faktora

----------


## izluđena

pikula, znam da to nije klasicna klizma, ali me ipak frka gurati taj aplikator u rektum. 
Evo, danas 10 dan i jos nije kakao. Iako me tjesi sto kazete da je to normalno, mene je strah.
Curku sam dojila 22 mjeseca i nikad nisam imala takav slucaj. 
Zar je onda moje mlijeko bilo "teze" probavljivo, ili su im organizmi razliciti? Nemam pojma...
Danas je iznimno nervozan i cendrav. Mislim da ce uskoro i zubic dobiti. I mala je prvi zubic dobila sa dva mjeseca.
Sad jos i vikend dolazi i neznam da li ga voditi doktoru ili ne.
Pedica mi je telefonski prije tri dana rekla da mu dam kamilicu ili mikroklizmu, a cepic bas i ne, ona nije za to.
Joj, da mi je netko rekao da ce me ovo muciti ne bi mu vjerovala :Smile:

----------


## pikula

Nama je dr rekla danakon 4,5 dana pratimo trbuscic, temp i raspolozenje, ako se bilo sto zabrinemo da pokusamo sami gorenabrojao pa doktoru ako ne upali

----------


## Kaae

Vecina pedijatara, nazalost, ne zna gotovo nista o dojenju i iskoristivosti majcinog mlijeka tako da ce ponuditi raznorazna rjesenja za probleme 'zatvora' vjerojatno i nakon dva, tri dana preskocene stolice.

Naravno, svatko ce najbolje sam odluciti koje informacije i koje savjete poslusati.

----------


## sara10

Moja beba je također jedna od onih koje ne kake svaki dan. Isto ga samo dojim. Najduže što nije kakao je 9 dana, a zna se desit da se pokaka 2 dana zaredom ili tri put tjedno, pa opet sedmicu dana ništa i tako ukrug. Ja sam se prvi put zabrinula kad stolice nije bilo 5,6 dana, a onda mi je pedijatrica rekla da ako ga isključivo dojim da to nije zabrinjavajuće da nema stolicu do 10 dana. Ja na njemu nisam ništa primjetila a ga muči kad tako dugo vremena prođe a da nije kakao, jedino to da mu prdci dosta smrde prije kakice. Na težini super dobiva, u mjes. dana dobio skoro 2kg, točnije 1.850g, sa 2 mjes. i 7 dana je imao 6.500g. 
Izluđena, to je ok sve ako ga samo dojiš i mislim da nisu potrebne nikakve intervencije.

----------


## izluđena

sara10, evo srećemo se mi i na ovoj temi :Smile: . Osim kaj smo terminuše i djeca su nam nekakači. Mali ti super napreduje, ali on je i bio velika beba ako se ne varam?
Odoh ja u off topic.
Nego da se vratim temi. Danas kao što sam rekla je cendraviji i stalno me nacicava i neki put negoduje, kao da bi još jeo. Ja imam osjećaj da imam premalo mlijeka.
Da li je moguće da je gladan pa zato nema stolicu? Možda ima skok u razvoju?
Mislim si da je gladan da bi non stop plakao, tj.da ga ne bi mogla utješiti.
Kaj vi mislite?

Smiješna sam sama sebi, prvo sam dojila skoro dvije godine, a sad kao da to prvi puta radim :Smile: .

----------


## sara10

Izluđena, da srećemo se i ovdje! Pa bio je prosječne težine, rođen sa 3.370g pa pao u rodilištu na 3.190g.
Moj je lijepo uspostavio neki ritam dojenja. Po danu svaka dva, dva i pol, tri sata doji, a po noći sada pravi veće razmake. Zna i po 5,6 sati se ne budit za dojenje što je meni super. Al u prosjeku, svako 4 sata, 3 ipol sata. U biti, nakon što navečer zaspe, imam jedno buđenje po noći i drugo je rano ujutro kada ga i presvlačim i sređujem, onda se malo razbudi i onda opet zaspe sat-dva. Voli ujutro spavat, spavalica na mamu.

izlueđna, ne mora značit da je gladan ako je cendrav. Može biti i neki drugi razlog, možda se želi igrat malo, nosit, vozit u kolicima (moj to voli).

----------


## izluđena

sara, blago tebi, zadnji put sam 5 sati u komadu spavala kad sam bila trudna. Super napreduje, moj se tezi rodio, a sad ima manje od tvog  :Smile: .
Voli voznju u kolicima i da mu pricam. Stalno me prati pogledom i razgovara se samnom :Smile: 

Palo mi je sad nesto na pamet, prije dva tjedna sam krenula zubaru ( ljecenje zuba i inekcije)i idem cesto, pa da nema to neke veze?

Joj, samo da se vise pokaka i da ta agonija zavrsi.

----------


## sara10

Jel misliš da bi to imalo neke veze sa nekakenjem? Mislim da ne. A koliko je danas dana da nije kakio?

----------


## izluđena

sara, danas 10 dan :Sad: 

Mislim i ja da nema veze, ali sam vec sva smrdana i neznam kaj da vise mislim

----------


## sara10

A jel prducka i smrde li mu prdekavci?

----------


## izluđena

Nije me bilo, cikio je sad :Smile: .
Prdi vec danima i smrdi uzasno. Zato me i muci sve to. Znam da je kod odraslih drugacije, ali kad meni tak prdac smrdi nije mi bas u zelucu dobro pa se pitam kak je tek njemu..

----------


## izluđena

Tjesi me to sto prducka, barem znam da mu crijeva rade.

----------


## Kaae

Nema nikakve veze lijecenje zuba, osim ako te doslovno nema cijeli dan pa preskacete podoje i ne izdajas.  :Smile:  Inace stvarno nema nikakvog utjecaja.

Ako je cendrav i ponasa se kao da bi jeo jos, daj mu da jos jede. Sto vise vremena provede na sisi, to ce biti vise mlijeka.

----------


## izluđena

kaae, ma ne bi me bilo dva sata. I ja mislim da nije do tog, ali pokusavam se sjetiti da li nesto radim ili jedem,a da nisam prije pa se ovo dogada. Naime, negdje sam procitala da beba moze od stresa dobiti zatvor, npr ako ju cuva netko tko ju inace ne cuva itd.. Tad ju je pazila sveki, a inace nije tu cesto ( ja nedam :Smile: )
Evo, danas 11 dan i jos nista :Sad:

----------


## sara10

Izluđena, zaboravila sam ti napisati sinoć da probaš sa kompotom od suhih šljiva, napravi malo jači koncentrat i pij cijeli dan, sutradan bi ti trebao kakiti. Kod mene je to definitivno upalilo par puta. Ne znam jel se tako poklopilo ili bi možda kakio i da nisam to pila, al svakako ne odmaže. Probaj, moj topli savjet!

----------


## sara10

Ako on ima normalnu stolicu i nakon toliko dana, tj. da nije tvrda već normalana, rijetka i žućkaste boje, onda to nije zatvor.

----------


## sara10

Također pomaže i kamilica sa medom, juhice, jogurt, a izbacit čokoladu, banane i jabuke također zatvaraju i što manje slatka i teško probavljivih stvari. To mi je pedijatrica rekla.

----------


## izluđena

sara, ovo je prvi puta da nije kakio tako dugo i za nas to onda predstavlja zatvor. Kakva ce biti stolica kad se napokon pokaka neznam. Inace stolice su mu tekuce i zlatno zute boje.

Meni je malo problem piti to sve sto otvara, jer zbog nekih mojih zdravstvenih problema to mi samo pogorsava. Probat cu danas popiti sok od sljiva i molit i nadat se najboljem!

Inace, povrce sam skoro skroz izbacila jer bi dobivao uzasne grceve bilo povrce konzumirano kuhano ili sirovo. I pedica je rekla da to izbjegavam... Isto tako je reagirao i na mlijecne proizvode, ali njih ionako slabo konzumiram jer ih ni ja ne podnosim.

----------


## jelena.O

Izluđena stariji nije imao takve probleme, jel možda alergičar
Koji je tvoj problem da ne podnosiš mlijeko?

----------


## izluđena

jelena.O, i mlada je imala grceve od istog, a nije alergicna na mlijeko. Ja zbog crijeva i zeluca ne podnasam dobro mlijeko i ml. preradevine, ali na isto nisam alergicna, prije intolerantna :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Ne znam baš da povrće treba izbjegavat. Ja ga dosta jedem, moj nema grčeve, nije ih uopće imao nikako. Čula sam da kad je dijete na majčinom mlijeku da je manja šansa za grčiće.

Uglavnom, izluđena nadam se da će se tvoj maleni pokakiti danas/sutra. a ko dođe do 14 dana da ne kaki, onda svakako idite doktoru.

----------


## Kaae

Ubaci povrce natrag u svoju dijetu, zbog sebe. Njemu nista od povrca nece biti.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Inace, povrce sam skoro skroz izbacila jer bi dobivao uzasne grceve bilo povrce konzumirano kuhano ili sirovo. I pedica je rekla da to izbjegavam... Isto tako je reagirao i na mlijecne proizvode, ali njih ionako slabo konzumiram jer ih ni ja ne podnosim.


Koliko sam ja do sada mogla naučiti iz  svega je to da su famozni grčevi zapravo zrak u jednjaku, crijevima. Mehanička smetnja koju beba ne zna otklonit jer se ne zna podrignut, ne zna prdnut. Svi teoretiziraju o nekakvim intolerancijama, na kravlje mlijeko, na povrće, ali to su teške gluparije, ako mene pitaš. 

A  da ti vratiš povrće!? Ono ima vitamina, antioksidansa. To je ono što tvom tijelu fali, a samim tim i bebećem.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Također pomaže i kamilica sa medom, juhice, jogurt, a izbacit čokoladu, banane i jabuke također zatvaraju i što manje slatka i teško probavljivih stvari. To mi je pedijatrica rekla.


Ja ovo ne razumijem. Majke mi. Probava se odvija u tvojim probavnim organima. Kad hrana dođe do sisa već je prošla sito i rešeto i nalazi se u obliku gotovih nutrijenata koji organizmu trebaju. A što radi probavni sustav djeteta? Probavlja mlijeko, a ne čokoladu, bananu, itd.

----------


## Kaae

Pomaze sve to... zeni. Nekoj mami. Neke nemaju ni bolju ni losiju probavu od banana, jabuka i juhica. 

Jasno je da je tesko prihvatiti cinjenicu da (male) bebe puno placu i da ih je (cesto) jako tesko utjesiti. Grozno je, ono, imas novu bebu, nemas pojma gdje ti je gujica, a gdje glava, trudis se raditi sve najbolje sto znas, a dijete urla i vice i ne mozes ga smiriti. Stvarno je grozno. Pogotovo kad ne traje dan, dva, vec mjesecima. Ali stvarno sve to skupa ide u rok sluzbe i dio je sazrijevanja i probavnog sustava i na psiholoskoj bazi i opcenito prijelaza iz novorodjenceta u stariju bebu pa u vece dijete... pa tako u krug. Histericni su i ovi od  dvije, tri godine, pa onda i 11 i 12 godina, samo sto onda ne pokusavamo rijesiti problem tako da mama mijenja prehranu.

----------


## sara10

Da, dijete probavlja mlijeko, ali na mlijeko utječe sve što mi unosimo u naš organizam.

----------


## Kaae

U odredjenoj kolicini, utjece. Ali neishranjena majka u Africi super-kvalitetno prehranjuje svoje dijete majcinim mlijekom iako je njezina prehrana, u vecini slucajeva, nedostatna i opcenito losa u usporedbi s nekim tko se hrani zdravom hranom i jos k tome u izobilju. 

Stvarno se u danasnje vrijeme pretjeruje oko prehrane dojilja. Otislo je sve u krajnost koje nemaju nikakvog smisla, a kamoli znanstvenih temelja. Zene kompliciraju zivot i sebi i ostatku obitelji, a i ne cine dobro vlastitom organizmu. Da bismo normalno funkcionirali, potrebna nam je raznovrsnost u prehrani. Od popisa hrane koji se stalno negdje preporucuje dojiljama, od pedijatrijskih ordinacija do savjeta baba i striceva, najiskrenije boli glava. 

Naravno da postoje alergije i problemi s prehranom, ali treba uzeti u obzir cinjenicu da je u tom slucaju rijec o vrlo malim postocima ljudi i da je puno pametnije ostaviti dijagnozu strucnjaku u kojeg imamo povjerenja, a ne nasumicno izbacivati kvalitetne namirnice, a sve u nadi da ce dijete duze spavati, bolje jesti, manje plakati... itd. Nije to bas tako jednostavno. Da rjesavamo problem bebljeg placa prehranom sigurno niti jedno jedino dijete ne bi plakalo.

----------


## izluđena

Svaki put kada bi pojela mahune, svjezi krastavac, zelenu salatu.. mali bi dobio grceve, inace ih nema. Probala sam to testirati nekoliko puta.Zadnje sam jela poriluk i kelj kao varivo i to je proslo bez grceva ali je sad zastopan. Meni je problem sto ja sama puno toga ne podnasam i nesmijem jesti, a jos sad i zbog njega paziti.... Evo popila sam sok od sljiva, mozda pomogne....

----------


## zutaminuta

> Da, dijete probavlja mlijeko, ali na mlijeko utječe sve što mi unosimo u naš organizam.


Da, ali ne na način da ako ti pojedeš bananu da će ti dijete reagirat na bananu. Namirnica se sastoji od bjelančevina, šećera, masti, minerala. Ako će na nešto reagirati onda je to jedno od tog. Smeta joj banana, zbog šećera? Smetat će joj sve što ima (taj) šećer. Smeta joj laktoza iz mlijeka? Smetat će joj i majčino i bilo koje drugo mlijeko. Jer molekula je ista bez obzira na namirnicu iz koje dolazi.

A ovako kako vidim da ljudi pišu i savjetuju ispada kao da se u majčinom mlijeku nalaze mini prerušene banane. Onako, povećaš kapljicu mlijeka 500x i što vidiš? - Male bananice. Male čokoladice.  :Smile: 



> Svaki put kada bi pojela mahune, svjezi krastavac, zelenu salatu.. mali bi dobio grceve, inace ih nema. Probala sam to testirati nekoliko puta.Zadnje sam jela poriluk i kelj kao varivo i to je proslo bez grceva ali je sad zastopan. Meni je problem sto ja sama puno toga ne podnasam i nesmijem jesti, a jos sad i zbog njega paziti.... Evo popila sam sok od sljiva, mozda pomogne....


I na čemu onda živiš? Dvopecima i čaju?

----------


## sara10

Slažem s tobom Kae u vezi svega što si napisala. Osobno se hranim raznovrsno, jedem kuhano svaki dan, al se bome počastim i slatkim i pršutom (ne često naravno) itd. Samo sam mišljenja da kad se ukaže neki "problemčič" tipa da beba dugo ne kaka što je tema ovdje da onda ja npr. pripazim da jedem više probavljivih stvari, onoga što otvara, manje slatkoga itd. te dane. Al nije da sam to skroz izbacila. Prijateljičinoj maloj je dokazano da je alergična na kravlje mlijeko i ima dermatitis alergijski i ona (prijateljica) mora jako paziti što jede.
izluđena, ja se isto nadam da će se tvoj maleni pokakati!

----------


## izluđena

zutaminuta, da, puno puta sam bila na dvopeku i caju, vise na caju, a puno puta i bez icega na usta, samo infuzija. Nesmijem nista masno, jako zacinjeno. Vise jedem leso i kuhano s tim da mi puno namirnica radi probleme. Ne uvijek, ali zato moram paziti kad i koliko cega jedem. Sad sam smanjila unos povrca jer vidim da malog smeta, ali i to nece trajati vjecno. S dohranom ce se to vjerojatno i smiriti, a dotad cu se strpiti.

----------


## zutaminuta

Oprosti, ne mogu popratiti sve na forumu. Infuzija? Zbog nekog zdravstvenog stanja ili što? Ne razumijem.
Ne moraš odg ako je problem.

Ako je sve to samo zbog grčeva je li to po preporuci pedice? Takva striktna dijeta.

----------


## ivana.sky

Mi smo isto imali problema sa grcevima. Sve ih je pokretalo..  inace su bili samo navecer, a cim bi pojela nesto onda cijeli dan... zivila sam na keksima, palacinkama, langosicama, kiflama i grizu. Jedino "zdravo" uneseno u organizam bila bi mi juha. Tako smo prezivili dane... osim sto sam ja natukla par kg... sad smo prosli 3.mj i polako pocinjem jest sve... zasad problema nema  :Undecided:

----------


## zutaminuta

Ajme, tko vam je utuvio u glavu da bebe imaju grčeve od zdrave, obične hrane i natjerao vas na kruh i vodu. Dođe mi da plačem od muke dok ovo čitam. A pedijatrima koji savjetuju takve striktne dijete bi trebalo oduzet licence.

----------


## izluđena

zutaminuta, i meni je pedica rekla da izbjegavam namirnice koje napuhavaju+ mlijeko, ali to nije razlog zasto ja neke namirnice ne jedem.
Imam operiran zeludac i gusteracu, a i crijeva su mi osjetljiva.
Ono sto sam primjetila da djetetu smeta ne jedem. Strpit cu se, nazalost navikla sam na to.

----------


## sara10

Izluđena, jel maleni kakio možda?

----------


## izluđena

Nije, sad sam fakat izludena :Smile:

----------


## izluđena

Sve si mislim da sutra nazovem bolnicu i pitam za misljenje. S jedne strane mi je jasno da se to smatra normalnim, a s druge se bojim da sta ako nije a ja nisam nista poduzela.
Bas se lose osjecam zbog toga.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nazovi ih. Ako će ti to pomoći da se osjećaš bolje. A možda i dobiješ praktičan savjet koji pomogne.

----------


## pikula

Ako si zabrinuta otiđi doktoru ili bar nazovi. Sve je to normalno kad je sve u redu, ali je kod malih teško skužiti kad više nije. Zato trebaš slušati svoju intuiciju i uvijek malo više opreza nego za nas velike. Lako je za tuđe pričati. I ja lako dajem savjete a kad je moje u pitanju...

----------


## izluđena

Zvala sam i rekli su da je to vec stvarno dugo da nema stolicu i da neka kupim mikroklizmu i dam mu.
Bas sam tuzna zbog toga i u strahu da ga ne povrijedim. Drzite fige da sve prode ok.

----------


## zutaminuta

Držim fige. Javi je li sve u redu prošlo.

----------


## ivana.sky

Sretno  :Undecided:  javi jel pomoglo

----------


## izluđena

Dala sam mu jutros Tiba kapi i cekala dosad da vidim hoce li ga one potjerati ali kako nisu dali smo mu klizmu i za manje od dvije minute sve je krenulo van. Stolica je bila tekuca, gusta, boje senfa, po teksturi me vuce na onu ljepljivu mekonijsku. Smrdilo je po sumporu, uzas :Smile: . Uglavnom, mislim da je dobro da sam mu dala. Nadam se da ce sad poceti kakati sam.

Hvala na savjetima i potpori

----------


## zutaminuta

A pile malo... sad će mu biti puno lakše.

----------


## pikula

Ajmeee  :Smile:  :Smile:  Nisam te htjela uplašiti, ali upravo je to meni bilo s bebom, činilo mi se nekako da joj je bilo preljepljiva i pregusta da zato ne ide van.
Nama su preventivno pomagale probiotski kapi ili se nama tako bar činilo.  :Smile:

----------


## izluđena

pikula, zato sam i napisala da je ipak dobro da sam mu dala, jer mislim da to sam nebi mogao pokakiti. Jedva se dalo oprati, obojalo mu je kozu, zaljepilo se za kadu, a i podloga za prematanje je poprimila sad bez ton. Ne kuzim zasto se to dogodilo jer uglavnom jedem iste stvari od njegovog rodenja.
Kupit cu bio giaja kapi jer navodno pomazu iako starijoj nisu. Njoj smo to davali kad je imala 5 godina. Mozda kod beba djeluje drugacije.

----------


## sara10

izluđena, drago mi je da je uspilo. A kako izgleda to sa klizmom?

----------


## izluđena

sara, u pravilu nije problem. sve je vec pripremljeno. Stavis aplikator do pola u rektum koji prije navlazis sa tom tekucinom i istisnes sadrzaj. Za manje od dvije minute dolazi do "erupcije" :Smile: 
Iako bilo me strah da  ne gurnem preduboko i da ga ne ozljedim.
Danas drugi dan kako nije kakao nakon klizme. Valjda bude.

----------


## jelena.O

i jel ponovo kenjala????

----------


## izluđena

Nije :Sad: . Danas 4 dan.

----------


## pikula

probaj se ti naljevati sokom od breskve, kruške, marelice - to je nama znalo pomoći, onak litru u sat vremena

----------


## izluđena

pikula, najradije bi to njemu dala, onda bi sigurno kakio :Smile: 
salim se, znam da nesmijem

----------


## zutaminuta

Nemoj se nacijevati sokovima. Samo će ti biti loše, a puni su konzervansa.
Ako ikako možeš radije pokušaj uvesti raznoliku hranu u svoj jelovnik.

----------


## izluđena

zutaminuta, da popijem litru gustog soka ne bi se dizala s wc-a :Sad: 
opet cu uvesti povrce na koje je reagirao grcevima, mozda sad nece, a mozda ga to i natjera da se pokaki.
ovo s njegovim kakanjem me izluduje, nemam stvarno namjeru ponovno mu davati klizmu. Mora to nekako napraviti sam.

----------


## Peterlin

> zutaminuta, da popijem litru gustog soka ne bi se dizala s wc-a
> opet cu uvesti povrce na koje je reagirao grcevima, mozda sad nece, a mozda ga to i natjera da se pokaki.
> ovo s njegovim kakanjem me izluduje, nemam stvarno namjeru ponovno mu davati klizmu. Mora to nekako napraviti sam.


Da li mu masiraš trbuščić? Moji su se redovito znali pokakati na zapišanu pelenu kad bih ih stavila na stol/prematalicu, rastvorila pelenu i kružila kukovima, pritiskala lagano koljena na trbuh - to je bilo uobičajeno.

* * *
Još mi je nešto palo na pamet - pogledaj na topic o bespelenašima kako se klince stavlja u položaj za kakanje (vertikala), možda mu pomogne.

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je pomoglo par puta malu dojiti u tom nekom vertikalnom položaju, i onda bi se skoro direkt nakon hranjenja pokakala. Držala bih je u vertikali par minuta i onda bi se načulo "žuborenje" kroz crijeva i na kraju paljba.

----------


## izluđena

vjezbamo s nogicama svaki dan, masiramo i trbuscic, pa topla kupka, ali nista. Probali smo ga drzati kako nam je kaae pokazala u nekom od prdthodnih postova, mislim da je to ono na kaj mislite. Biti cu ustrajna u svemu tome i nadati se da ce upaliti.
Inace, moj zeli dojiti samo lezeci, tek sad se polako bez njurganja priviknuo i dok ja sjedim, bas je kompliciran.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ne znam sto reci o tvom bebachu, Izludena, ali mogu podijeliti svoje iskustvo.

Nakon prvorodenog koji je bio izuzetno revan kakac kao beba, dobijem drugorodenog koji je otpocetka kakao znatno manje (kao novorodence, skolski svaki dan ali smijesne kolicine u usporedbi sa prvorodenim).
S vremenom se to kakanje prorijedilo na svaki 5-7-9-10 dan...nisam ni zapamtila koji mu je bio maksimum jer se jednostavno nisam opterecivala time. Mislim, nije da mi je bas bilo u glavi hajbaj kad sam skuzila da je proslo vec 10 dana od zadnjeg kakanja, ali:
-znala sam u teoriji da je za dojencad na prsima to nekad i normalno
-on se ponasao prilicno normalno; taj dan i/ili dan prije kakanja bi ispustao smrdljive prdce; nekad nije mogao danju zaspati na duze i onda sam znala da ce taj dan kakati-cim bi se pokakao spavao bi ko klada
-imam prijateljicu cija je djevojcica bila takav tip kakaca sve do papanja dohrane i nauzrujavala se, pa sam i ja to nekako s njom prosla i na kraju naucila da su to takvi metabolizmi koji jednostavno sve iskoristavaju.

Ta kakica kad bi se konacno pokakao bila je poput razrijedene tempere senf boje, toliko pigmenta da su mi tetre, platnene pelene i dobar dio njegove robe trajno zafarbani i nakon xyz pranja.

I, ima 9 mjeseci, kaka svaki ili svaki drugi dan i zdrav je i veseo.
Cica mica... :Wink:

----------


## izluđena

maca papucarica, i njegova je stolica bila takva da je sve pofarbala,a i njega sam jedva oprala.
Nocas i danas je toliko cendrav i nervozan da cu poludit. Nis mu ne pase.
Malo prducka i trpa rukicu u usta, ali to radi vec duze vrijeme.

Mozda cu i ja s vremenom doci do te spoznaje da mu je metabolizam takav i necu se opterecivati, ali ovo je tek drugi put da se to desilo tako da jos nemogu biti opustena po tom pitanju. Narocito zato sto prvo nekakanje nije obavio sam vec je klistiran.

----------


## Kaae

Izludjena, nema, u principu, sto biti problema ako dijete napreduje. Ne jede dohranu, ne jede AD, nije mu dijagnosticiran nikakav fizicki problem s crijevima.

Dojene bebe stvarno nekad ne kakaju danima i nema zapravo nacina da im se rijesi taj 'problem'. (Osim klizmom, ali to nista ne 'rjesava' osim sto na silu istisne sadrzaj crijeva.)

----------


## sara10

Kod nas je ista stvar kao što je maca papucarica navela. Moj ne kako svaki dan, to su isto razdoblja od 5 - 9 dana (9 dana najduže). Evo danas je 6-ti dan da nije kakio, ja se ne zabrinjavam dok ne dođe tamo neki 8,9 dan (koji mu je dosad bio najduži da nije kakio), jer i pedijatrica je rekla da je to kod dojene djece ok da ne kake svaki dan i vidim ima i drugih slučajeva takvih, a na njemu ne primjetim nikakve promjene u raspoloženju ili bilo čemu drugom ako duže ne kaki. A kad se pokaki, kakica mu je žućkaste boje i normalne gustoće pri kraju čak i rijetka. Moj kad se pokaki, obilato se pokaki, izbaci sve što nije danima kakio. Ipak, ako prođe više od tjedan dana i ja počinjem gledati kada će kakit.

----------


## izluđena

Evo, danas 6 dan da nije kakao. Malo me muci sto smo mu dali prije dva dana 90 ml AD, jer se ja ne uspijevam izdojit, a morala sam ici po doktorima. Tjesim se da mu nece biti nista od toga, inace je samo na cici. Prducka ii dajem mu sad tri dana bio giaja kapi i nadam se najboljem :Smile:

----------


## izluđena

Drage moje, danas 9 dan kako nije kakio i rekla je pedica da dodemo do nje. Pipala mu je trbuscic, sto je ok, ali kad je mali prst pocela stavljati u rektum, pa onda toplomjer zeludac mi se zgrcio, srce stisnulo. Htjela sam je primiti za ruku i zaustaviti. Pile moje je bilo jako hrabro, samo je malo negodovao. 
Uglavnom, njoj se cini da je sfinkter cvrst, uzak sto li vec i salje nas kirurgu. Tragova stolice na rukavicama nije bilo.

Rekla je da mozemo jos malo pricekati sa stolicom, a onda ju moramo izazvati sami, toplomjerom, klizmom...

Iako vjerujem da ce sve biti ok, malo me frka.

Da li je netko vec imao takvo iskustvo?

----------


## zutaminuta

Mislim da to spada u rijetke pojave.

----------


## pikula

Ima rijetkih situacija koje je ipak bolje provjeriti kod dr. nego razbijati glavu. Moje mišljenje.

----------


## izluđena

Naravno da cu provjeriti, termin nam je 19.11., ali ipak me malo frka. Sve bi mi mame htjele da nam djeca doktora ne vide :Smile: , pogotovo kirurga :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Moj je jučer kakio 8 dan. To mu je neki ritam kako sam bila već pisala, 5-7-8-9 dana, al češće kaki svako 7-8 dana nego 5. Ja se zbog toga ne brinem, a brinula bi se da prođe više od 11,12 dana da nije kakio. Dala sam mu neki max od 10 dana da može kaki, mislim u mojoj glavi.
izluđena, ja bih pričekala još koji dan da vidiš hoće li kakit, a onda ako ne bi bi izazvala stolicu kao što si i prošli put. A kako ti j ekakio u početku, prije, češće ili?
Moj od početka kaki ovim tempom kako sam napisala, tako da ja ne brinem, unutar 9,10 dana mi je ok.
Jučer ga taman okupala, kad on nakon nekih 45 min kaki, napinje se, zasmrdilo sve, ja ga svukla, sve pokakano, pišulinac cili pokakan, pa sve ponovo kupanjac, al nisam mu ponovo glavu, samo od struka dolje. Toliko imam posla kad s eon pokaki dk sve to operem, pa psolije raspremam pelene, još koristim pp (po noći jednkratne i kad su ove na pranju), pa ako se u platnenu pokaki, ajme posla, tako da mi je nekad drago da ne kaki svaki dan. A kad se samo popiški presvučem ga za tren.

----------


## sara10

A što bi kirurg u ovom slučaju trebao vidjeti? Treba li to operacijom proširit, jel?

----------


## izluđena

Svakako cu mu dati fore jos 3-4 dana pa onda klizmu. To mi je nekak humanije. 
Prije je kakao svaki dan, pa naglo svaki 4dan i to me nije brinulo sve dok se nije desilo to da 12 dana nije kakao, pa klizma i sad evo 9 dana nista.

----------


## pikula

jesi probala regulirat svoju prehranu? Znam da bi čovjek htio sve zdravo, ali ja sam se naljevala sokovima tipa breskva kruska ananas naranca jela  suhe sljive i smokve pila zasecerenu kamilicu zganci zobene i nama je pomagalo i uspjevali smo se drzati na 3-7 dana tako, ako ne bih pazila  premasilo bi i 10  dana a tad bi se sve onako ugustilo i tesko islo van. Eto izmedu klizmi i secerane ja izabrala seceranu s tim da sam jedno 3-4 puta u tih desetak mjeseck dala klizmu ili komadić ćepića nakon 8-9 dana.
 Plus kupke masaze vjezbice.
Ali ako je dr. napipala neku prepreku to recimo kod nas nije nitko spominjao onda ne znam

----------


## izluđena

Nije prepreka, vec je valjda uzi i cvrsci makar trenutno po meni to ne bi trebalo predstavljati problem, jer mu je stolica jos tekuca. Uskoro idemo kirurgu pa cemo znati nesto vise. Mada, tjesim se da nije nista strasno,jer pedica nam je jako oprezna, preoprezna.

----------


## Kaae

Vjerojatno nije nista. Znam da te brine, pogotovo zato sto je kao manji kakao cesce, ali stvarno, najstvarnije, dojene bebe nakon uspostave dojenja (znaci kad se izreguliraju ponuda i potraznja) _smiju_ ne kakati do 14 dana i to se smatra sasvim normalnim. 

S obzirom da te brine, super da cete provjeriti. Osobno ne bih dozvolila pedijatru da bilo sto gura u rektum; ostavila bih tako invazivan pregled kao opciju nekome tko se tim direktno bavi, u vasem slucaju kirurg (u nasem slucaju je bila rijec o gastroenterologu koji je morao obaviti slican, vrlo neugodan pregled mojeg tad skoro dvogodisnjaka).

Sto se regulacije prehrane tice, u principu tvoja prehrana ne utjece na bebine stolice, osim kad je rijec o (tezim) alergijama i intolerancijama.

----------


## zutaminuta

> *Nije prepreka, vec je valjda uzi i cvrsci makar trenutno po meni to ne bi trebalo predstavljati problem, jer mu je stolica jos tekuca.* Uskoro idemo kirurgu pa cemo znati nesto vise. Mada, tjesim se da nije nista strasno,jer pedica nam je jako oprezna, preoprezna.


Zar ne bi onda problem bio prisutan od početka? A kažeš da je ranije redovito kakao.

----------


## izluđena

zutaminuta, na to sam i mislila u proslom postu, mozda se nisam dobro izjasnila. Ni meni sad ovo nema neke logike ako je prije bilo sve ok. I prehrana mi je manje vise ista od pocetka. Ali ja nisam doktor pa cu je poslusati, dao Bog da je pretjerala i da nije nista. Samo se nadam da ga ne bu bubalo.

----------


## izluđena

I dr je rekla da nezna zasto sad, ali da je po njoj ovo za kirurga.

Mozda je mali samo pravo musko i stisnuo se, jer ne voli da mu se dira guza :Smile: 
Malo humora...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Osobno ne bih dozvolila pedijatru da bilo sto gura u rektum; ostavila bih tako invazivan pregled kao opciju nekome tko se tim direktno bavi, u vasem slucaju kirurg (u nasem slucaju je bila rijec o gastroenterologu koji je morao obaviti slican, vrlo neugodan pregled mojeg tad skoro dvogodisnjaka)..


pa nije pedijatar braco sa srebrnjaka
to je liječnik sa teškom specijalizacijom kom je u opisu posla i digitorektalni pregled

izluđena, ne boj se pregleda kirurga, provjeri, pa ćete biti mirni
teško je ponekad naći mjeru između stvarne potrebe za pregledom i očekivanja i stavova roditelja
 da  nije poslala neki roditelj bi rekao da je pedica preležerna

----------


## izluđena

aleksandra, da radilo se o digitorektalnom pregledu, zaboravila sam kako se to zove.
Kaee nije mi bilo drago, ali nasa pedica je dosta oprezna i nikad ne radi ono u sto nije sigurna, uvijek odmah posalje dalje tako da mislim da nije sigurna bila da ovo zna nebi ni radila.

Mislim da ga nije ozljedila jer vanjskih tragova nema (unutarnje ne vidim), a on nije vristao i plakao  pa pretpostavljam da je proslo ok.

----------


## Kaae

> pa nije pedijatar braco sa srebrnjaka
> to je liječnik sa teškom specijalizacijom kom je u opisu posla i digitorektalni pregled
> 
> izluđena, ne boj se pregleda kirurga, provjeri, pa ćete biti mirni
> teško je ponekad naći mjeru između stvarne potrebe za pregledom i očekivanja i stavova roditelja
>  da  nije poslala neki roditelj bi rekao da je pedica preležerna


Ok, to ne znam. Ovdje pedijatar ne zadire u takve stvari, valjda, s obzirom da su nama dva razlicita rekla da ce pregled raditi pedijatar gastroenterolog.

----------


## izluđena

Ja, GLUPACA, sam isla na konzultacije sa dr. Google i sad sam u panici.
GLUPACA

----------


## zutaminuta

Nemoj bit u panici. Daj, to je samo rektum. Koliko može biti loše?  :Smile: 
Dr. će to pregledati i sve će sjest na svoje.

----------


## izluđena

Naisla sam na nesto sto se zove Hirschprungova bolest...
Znam da se ne treba googlati, ma glupaca...

----------


## sara10

izluđena, bit će sve u redu, nemoj paničarit i nemoj puno guglati. Znam da je lakše reći nego učiniti. Al evo ja kao jedna majka bebe koja ne kaki svaki dan ti to govorim. Kakva je situacija danas? Jel prdecka barem?

Dobro je što je pedijatrica oprezna, bolje to nego da je suprotno. I nas je naša poslala bila dječ. kirurgu, al ne iz ovog razloga, već zbog pupčane kilice (nije tema za ovdje), pupak mu se bio skroz ispupčio i ona je rekla da se to samo može povući do 1. god. i da nije ništa opasno,a ako se ne bi samo povuklo onda kiruriški to riješit. Kad smo došli 2. put na pregled pupak je bio još ispupčeniji i onda je rekla da ipak odemo dječ. kirurgu. Otišli smo, on je rekao da se to može pratit do školske dobi i da zasad ne treba ništa i da dođemo na kontrolu za 6 mjeseci. A evo sada mu se to povlači, povuklo se skoro skroz, tj. pupak mu je još samo malo ispupčen, tj. skoro ravan.
Tako će biti i sa tvojim slučajem izluđena, dr. će ga pregledati, a ti ćeš bit mirnija jer će biti sve ok.

----------


## izluđena

sara, prducka, manje nego prosli put,ali ipak prducka.
Znam da internet po tom pitanju moze biti zlo i nadam se da ce sve biti ok.
Veseli je i dobar, ne vjerujem da moze biti tak bubani. Termin za kirurga smo brzo dobili, ali meni ne dovoljno brzo :Smile: 

Da se on prvi put nakon 12 dana nekakanja sam pokakio i da mi pedica nije jucer to rekla ne bi ja sad tako panicarila.

Sta se pupcane kilice tice znam da se zna sama povuci i da se djetetu ne smije dozvoliti da puno place.
Maloj od kolegice su operirali, mislim da je bila stara oko 5 mjeseci i sve je proslo ok.

----------


## zutaminuta

Gle, *čak* i da ima to, pozitivna stvar je da se da izliječiti.

----------


## izluđena

> Gle, *čak* i da ima to, pozitivna stvar je da se da izliječiti.


Znam...

----------


## izluđena

Evo mali update..
Jucer ga ponovno klistirali, jer danas idemo na vjezbe pa ako slucajno ima neki problem sa crijevima da ne bi postao gori.
Sad mi je bila patronazna izvagat ga i pao je na kilazi.
Ona ce danas razgovarati s doktoricom i javiti mi.
Smatra da on nije gladan, jer ima dovoljno popisanih pelena i odlicnog je stanja i raspolozenja.
On je do ovog nekakanja izvrsno napredovao na kilazi, uvijek na gornjoj granici, pa cak i vise nego je trebao, a cica i dalje jednako kao i na pocetku.
Uvijek me je mucilo sto on aktivno cica samo 2min svaka 1,5-2, ali sam prestala brinuti jer je super dobivao na kilazi.
Mislim da cu danas zvati i rodin Sos telefon.
Evo, kako je islo sa kilazom od nedavno, pa ako netko zna i ima volje ovo za prokomentirat.
 20.10. vagan kod pedice 5720kg (kakio dan prije)
27.10 vagan kod patronazne 6kg (8dan da nije kakio)
01.11. klistiran1 put nakon 12 dana nekakanja
11.11. klistiran 2 put nakon 10 dana nekakanja
12.11. vagan kod patronazne 5970 kg

Sad se bojim da ovo stvarno ide u prilog neke bolesti.

Znam da za ovo postoji i poseban topic, ali kako je sve krenulo ovdje zbog nekakanja tu sam i nastavila.
Isprike ako to nije ok i molim onda moderatorice da post presele.
 Hvala svima sto nas prate, tjese i savjetuju.

----------


## Kaae

Vagan je nakon kakanja, koje nije obavio 10 dana. Pa MORAS vidjeti da je to nekamo otislo.


Moje skoro dvogodisnje dijete je izgubilo skoro kilu nakon sto su rijesili kronicni zatvor.

----------


## izluđena

Rekla je pedica da uvedemo *** sensitive ili (kršitelj koda) it u popodnevnim satima. Takoder prije i nakon podoja da ga izvazemo. Ja cu prvo nuditi dojku,a nakon toga ad. Ako nije gladan odbit ce ad.

----------


## Kaae

Izludjena, radi kako zelis, naravno - pedijatra ste odabrali iz nekog razloga i vjerujem da mu vjerujete.

Ovako gledano, gubitak je zanemariv, tim vise sto dijete neredovito kaka i tesko je ustanoviti koliko je zapravo pokakao nakon klistira. 

Prije nego krenes s uvodjenjem AD-a (moje misljenje je da je apsolutno nepotrebno, pogotovo prije nego se ustanovi postoji li stvaran gubitak ili je rijec o praznjenju crijeva, vaganju u razlicitoj garderobi, peleni ili bez pelene....), odgovori molim te na sljedeca pitanja: 

- Koliko ima popisanih pelena u 24h?
- Koliko ima podoja u 24h i koliko je od toga nocnih? 
- Koliko spava u komadu?

Vaganje prije i poslije podoja je bezvezarija od koje ces, bez problema, pocupati svu kosu. Tesko je dobiti ikakve konkretne i relevantne podatke takvim vaganjem i u slucaju novorodjenceta koje se jedva mice, a kamoli djeteta koje je vec prilicno pokretno. Na cemu ces vagati? Kuhinjskoj vagi? 

Ako postoji sumnja na neke bolesti, pregledajte dijete kod specijaliste. Formula ne rjesava nekakanje niti redovne 'probleme' novorodjencadi i male djece. Naprotiv.

----------


## ivana.sky

Meni isto nije jasno to vaganje prije i poslije. I cemu ad ak imas mlijeka? Bolje uzmi i izdoji pa vidi koliko je tocno popio. Ne jedemo ni mi svi istu kolicinu u isto vrijeme svaki dan

----------


## izluđena

ivanasky, to vaganje je stara praksa.
Ja nazalost ne uspijevam izdojiti skoro nista, niti kad sam dojila malu 22mjeseca, a s njim sam na pocetku dok sam imala previse mlijeka najvise izdojila 100ml. Pokusala sam par puta nedavno i nisam uspjela prekriti ni dno bocice.
Bila bi presretna kad bi to mogla.

Kaee, mislis da je za dojenu bebu ok dobitak od 250g u 23 dana? Naime, kad je vagan 5720 tad je kakanje bilo ok.
Kosu ne trebam ni cupati, ima je posvuda :Smile: .
Ako uspijem posuditi pravu vagu izvagat cu ga, a ako ne necu.

Pelene mijenjam svaka 2-3 sata i uvijek su barem malo mokre.
Doji cca svaka 2 sata. Dajem mu kad trazi ili kad mislim da bi trebao jesti.
Nocu je situacija ista, cak neki puta i gora. Nocas npr. se budio svakih sat vremena i njurgao. Takoder culasam da mu kruli u zelucu, a mozda bi mogla biti i crijeva jer je prduckao i dobio klizmu tu vecer.Nisu bili grcevi, to izgleda drugacije.

Sta se spavanja tice, po danu spava cesto, ali rijetko kad se desi da je duze od 2 sata, a isto vrijedi i za noc.

Nisam ni ja sretna sa uvodenjem ad-a, ali nebi htjela da mi je dijete gladno jer ja zelim samo dojiti. Meni je to sad tesko prihvatiti i osijecam se kao da sam ga iznevjerila. Znas i sama da se kod dojenja nemoze znati koliko je beba pojela pa me zato i strah da je mozda gladan.
Ideja mi je u kasnim popodnevnim satima nakon podoja ponuditi i ad. Iako, bila bi najsretnija da ga odbije i da ga izlijem u sudoper :Smile: .

----------


## Kaae

Vjerojatno nece odbiti, neovisno o gladi.  Koliko cesto mi odbijamo neki desert, lijepo serviran na tanjuru ispred nas? Ono, uguras ga, makar i na usi. 

Nemoj ga vagati. Lijepo zapamti gdje ste s tezinom bili na zadnjem vaganju, sto je nosio, koliko je pokakao prije toga, a onda mu daj tjedan dana. Doji na zahtjev, na svaki sum. Radi kompresije. I provjeri eventualno na istoj vagi, u istim kontrolnim uvjetima, koliki je dobitak nakon tjedan dana.

----------


## izluđena

Kaee, hvala na savjetima.

----------


## ivana.sky

Drzim fige da nadodjete  :fige:  s dojenjem naravno!
Ako ne, boze moj, nije kraj svijeta, niti ti vrijedis ista manje. Znas da si pokusala sve... bitno da su nam zivi i zdravi, a jel na siki ili adu manje bitno
Drzte se  :Kiss:

----------


## izluđena

ivana, tesko mi to nekak pada obzirom da sam malu samo dojila. Znam da nije kraj svijeta, ne odustajemo mi od cike, ovo je samo mala dopuna...

----------


## zutaminuta

Izdojiti se ne mogu ni ja, a dijete mi super napreduje težinom. Jednostavno stvar je u psihi. Ako ne vuče ona iz dojke neće izaći ili jedva 20 ml. Osim ako ne izdajam dok je ona na drugoj sisi. Tako radim kada mi treba mlijeko jer moram negdje ići.

----------


## izluđena

zutaminuta, tako sam i ja neki put uspjela, ali vise ne ide  :Sad:

----------


## marta

Cuj to ti stvarno njje mjerilo. Dojila sam 4 djece, troje iskljucivo i nikad nisam uspjela izdojiti vise od 20 ml, s djetetom na sisi il bez njega. Jednostavno nije islo. Neke zene se ne mogu izdojiti i gotovo.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

tako i ja
nisam dojila četvero
dojila sam jedno, ali jako, jako dugo
i imala sam izdajalicu
ok, možda se nisam previše ni trudila, jer nije bilo potrebe da radim neke zalihe mlijeka

ti napravi kako osjećaš da treba 
ako ćeš biti sigurnija sa AD, daj, pa nije to otrov
ali ja bih, osobno, pričekala pregled kirurga
dojila dijete intenzivno, znam da imaš i starije, ali bih mu davala i kad traži i kad ne traži
i, ako je dijete dobrog općeg stanja, ako ima uredno mokre pelene, ne bih davala AD 
ali, ponavljam, ti postupi po svom osjećaju

----------


## izluđena

Drage moje, hvala vam.
Nocas je bilo grozno. Zeludac mu je krulio i stalno je cendrao, ali u nekom polusnu,a nije se grcio. Nocas sam mu neznam ni sama koliko puta nudila dojku i prihvati on ali nece cicat.Budim ga, dajem opet, primi ali zaspi i opet isto. Tako je bilo svakih cca 40min. Uglavnom jeo nije skoro nista. Pelene su bile mokre, stolicu i dalje nemamo. I jutros je nervozniji, opet nudim cicu i nece.
Odlucila sam danas kupiti ad i dati mu popodne nakon podoja. Dojenje nemam namjeru prekinuti, cak nemam namjeru ni dugo davati taj ad. Vidjet cu i sta kaze kirurg slijedeci tjedan. Ja cu se sad probati intenzivno izdajati, pa makar u prazno i opet cu kupiti mamine kapi. Primjetila sam da se kod koristenja istih kolicina mlijeka zaista poveca.
Nisu ni sva djeca ista. Malu sam dojila i nije bilo nikakvih problema osim skokova u razvoju, sto se i ne smatra problemom.
Nadam se da cemo sve ovo prebroditi uskoro, nesto ga sirocica muci...

----------


## jelena.O

ustraj u dojenju kolko ide

inače sam imala slučaj kad je najstariji bio ko novorođenče u bolnici da se moral vagati i prije i posle uglavnom on je pojeo od 75 do 135 ml, sa svojih 3-4 tjedana, jer su sestre gunđale da je noću nemiran, jedini ni bio na ad.
posle sam godinu dana izdajala ali iz drugog razloga, ad nije nikad htio prihvatiti.

provjeri zašto je pedijatrica savjetovala ta dva, i u čemu je ovaj senzitiv baš izbor, možda bi mu trebalo nešto specijalnija formula ako uopće treba, možda da probaš dogovorit i pregled gastriča.

----------


## izluđena

jelena, ove je savjetovala zbog zatvora.
Uglavnom, dijete mi je gladno i cendravo danas, a iz mojih dojki mlijeko ne ide. Jos nije nista pojeo :Sad: ((
Masirala sam, izdajala ne ide. On vuce, neide nista i onda place.
I ja bi s njim, luda sam

----------


## jelena.O

miože li savjet ajde kad muž dođe doma, ili ako se možeš dogovoriti s velikom da ne grize, da oni probaju povuć, mlijeko ne nestaje prek noći, znam jer sam imala isti problem

----------


## izluđena

probat cu. Velika je vec probala ali nezna vise sisat. Vidjet cu.
Dosta mi je vise tih cica :Sad:

----------


## ivana.sky

Probaj i topal tus prije ili ugrijat tetru peglom pa oko sike dok izdajas...
Rado bi ti nekako pametnije pomogla al ne znam  :Sad: 
Samo te mogu bodrit  :Love:

----------


## izluđena

ivana, jesam, bila sam pod vrucim tusem i onda izdajala.
Mislim da je problem u mojoj psihi, da sam se od sveg ovog jako prepala, a on jos vuce pa place sto neide i ukocila sam se.
Mozda ce biti bolje kad muz dode doma, pa da se malo osamim i probam opustiti.

----------


## Kaae

izludjena, sad kad si odlucila dati AD, molim te vodi racuna da ga NE MOZES I NE SMIJES izbaciti tako kako si zamislila ("necu dugo davati"). AKo krenes davati, onda moras i nastaviti, jer se smije smanjivati samo 10 ml na dan ili 30ml svaka tri dana. Svaki mililitar popijenog AD-a znaci jednako toliko nepopijenog majcinog mlijeka koje tvoje tijelo nece proizvesti (pogotovo jer ne reagiras na izdajalicu). Naravno da AD nije otrov i da dohrana AD-om nije kraj svijeta (iako sam ti pokusala objasniti zasto to jos nije potrebno), ali stvarno treba zapamtiti da se AD ne moze malo davati, malo ne.

Ako sad zelis ovako, ok, daj AD, ali javi se ovdje ili potrazi savjet u SOS grupi ili na telefonu ako odlucis da vam AD vise nece trebati.

----------


## Majuška

:grouphug:  .... Grlim

----------


## izluđena

Hvala ti Kaee. Nskon sto mi nocas i danas nije jeo posustala sam i dala mu ad.
Zvala sam sad sos telefon i takoder dobila neke korisne savjete koje cu poceti primjenjivati.

----------


## Kaae

Odlicno!

----------


## izluđena

Evo, da se i malo pohvalim, poceo je cikiti. Imali smo mazenje uz koza na kozu i dojila sam ga stojeci cetveronoske iznad njega :Smile: 
Ajme, kak to meni cudno zgleda, da nas netko vidi neznam kaj bi pomislio.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ljudi zaboravljaju da su carstvo životinje, klasa sisavci.

Ništa ne brini. Pa i to je prirodnije (u smislu čime i kako su se hranili milijuni naraštaja unazad) od mlijeka drugog sisavca.

----------


## jelena.O

Samo hrabro dalje

----------


## izluđena

Moje malo je danas kakalo samo!!!!
Jucer i danas sam mu dala ad i danas 10 min nakon ad-a pokakao se!!
Presretni smo!

----------


## pikula

čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## izluđena

Hvala. To i slavimo kao rodendan :Smile:

----------


## LEIRmam

Pratila sam ovu temu, sasvim slučajno i od srca me veseli ovakav ishod!!! Iskreno se nadam da nećete morati ići ni na kakve pretrage i da će sa bebicom biti sve u najboljem redu!!! Hrabro naprijed!

----------


## zutaminuta

Tko bi rekao da to može biti razlog neizmjerne sreće. Čestitam na uspjelom kakanju.  :Smile:

----------


## izluđena

Curke, mali mi je danas izrazito nervozan. Nije jos bio takav, gotovo uvijek je dobre volje.
Sad sam posumnjala da sam mozda ipak pogrijesila sa uvodenjem ad-a ( znam kaee da si me upozorila :Smile: ), iako kad se jucer pokakio mislila sam da sam napravila dobru stvar.Neznam da li taj ad sad ima veze s njegovom nervozom.
Moram napomenuti da ga i dalje dojim, pokusavamo svakako i bocno i sjedeci i ja cetveronoske...
Znam da je ovo forum koji podrzava dojenje, ali obzirom da jos uvijek i cikimo, a htjela bi da tako i ostane jos sam s vama.
On ne papa puno ad-a, dnevno mu dam dva puta i to  zbrojeno je jos uvijek manje od jednog obroka koji je naveden na ad-u za njegovu dob.
Po tome mislim da mu nije ni potrebno (osim mozda za kakanje :Smile: ).
Na Sos telefonu su mi rekli da on vjerojatno nezna sisati, jer sam ja na pocetku, kad je on izvrsno i napredovao imala jaki let down i sve sto je on trebao je samo gutati. Sad to nije slucaj, mlijeko mi teze krece i on onda odustaje. Pokusavam raditi i kompresije, ali kao da ga to ljuti, pocne mi micati ruke i okrece glavu od dojke.
Neznam sta mi je ciniti, sutra po dogovoru s pedicom patronazna ga dolazi vagati. Muz, a i okolina misli da njemu treba ad i da on nije nervozan od toga. Iako je muz rekao da ce biti onako kako ja odlucim.
Ne vjerujem da mi se ovo dogada, malu sam dojila 22mjeseca, a isto je bila lijena za vuc, a s njim mi je tako lijepo krenulo jos od prvih minuta njegovog zivota kad su mi ga stavili na prsa. Evo, dok ovo pisem idu mi suze. Osijecam se kao da sam iznevjerila njega, sebe...

----------


## LEIRmam

Izluđena  :grouphug:  molim te nemoj se mučiti osjećajem krivnje, toliko si divna majka i toliko se trudiš pomoći svom djetetu, zbilja nisi ništa loše učinila! Možda ima fazu grčeva, da mu pokušaš masirati trbuščić ili stavljati obloge? Teško je ovako reći, moja sva djeca su plakala ma što ja zapravo učinila, prvih skoro pa 6 mjeseci... Puno sreće želim i držim fige da bude sve dobro! :Heart:

----------


## izluđena

LEIRmam, hvala na lijepim riječima. Mislim da nisu grcevi, imao ih je jako kratko i nisu tako izgledali, kao ni kod male.
Ja sam nekako pomislila da je to zbog ad-a, zbog promjene u njegovom hranjenju.
Jedva cekam pregled kirurga pa cu nakon toga, nadam se, biti mirnija.
Malena je bila "grozna" beba, a ovaj je inace tako dobar, veseli, guguce, miran, gotovo nikad ne place.
Ma, beba za pozeljet.

----------


## Kaae

Pokakao se. Rade crijeva, radi analni otvor. A kakao je i prije. Ostalo je vrlo, vrlo malo prostora za probleme koji bi iskrsnuli sad odjednom, a koje bi trebao primijetiti kirurg. Ali super da idete, najvise zbog tebe.

Sve ostalo je - normalno. To sto si dojila prvu kcer i to sto opcenito imas jos jedno dijete ne mora znaciti nista - druga beba je osoba za sebe. Njegove navike nisu i ne moraju biti identicne navikama njegove sestre, a karakteri im takodjer mogu (a vjerojatno i jesu) dijametralno suprotni. Svima se dogadja da su nervozni, i bebama i odraslima. Nosi ga, nudi dojku, skacite na lopti, idite u setnju. Proci ce... danas, sutra, prekosutra. Nervoza nece nestati uvodjenjem AD-a, povecavanjem obroka, cime god. Meni se i dalje cini da taj AD nije bio potreban, ali ako ti mislis da jest, onda je to sasvim u redu sto si mu dala.

----------


## jelena.O

a možda mu ipak nekaj i smeta u tom mlijeku, ajde pogledaj sastav?

----------


## sara10

Izluđena, jeste bili u kirurga? Čini mi se da si rekla da ste danas naručeni.

----------


## izluđena

Sara, nismo, u cetvrtak idemo.

Kaee, nisi me shvatila, rekla sam da mislim da sam ipak pogrijesila sa uvodenjem ad-a. Strah da je gladan je prevladao :Sad: 
Plan mi je nakon kirurga sjesti s pedicom i sve detaljno proci i vidjeti kako dalje.
Od cike ne zelim lako odustati, borimo se i dalje, al tvrdoglav je moj mali lav :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Ma skuzila sam sto si htjela reci. Samo sam ti htjela napisati da se ne grizes sto si mu dala - ako ti je to pomoglo, super. Uvijek se mozete vratiti na dojenje, samo, ako jede dosta AD-a, moras polako smanjivati.

----------


## izluđena

Evo, i sad je kakao :Smile: .
Cikili smo dugo i htio je jos,ali nista vise nije islo. Dala sam mu onda ad i slistio ga je odmah. Zbunjuje me jako to sve, da li je gladan ili nije...
Ustrajat cemo mi na dojenju i dalje.
Znam da je to dobro za njega.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako znaš da nije ništa išlo? Po čemu si to prepoznala?

----------


## izluđena

Probala sam rukom istisnuti i nije bilo niceg. Znam ja da to ne znaci da unutra nema, ali on ocito si sam nezna navuci mlijeko, a ja se nemogu izdojiti. Mene vec bole cice od kompresija, pokusaja izdajanja...

----------


## zutaminuta

Oprosti što sam naporna, ali kad kažeš da je on htio još znači li to da je počeo plakati pred kraj (jer je ponestalo) ili je bio nemiran (okretanje glavice, stanke, neodlučno cicanje) ili nešto drugo?

----------


## izluđena

Ma, nisi naporna. Bio je na cici i kako mu nista vise nije teklo, odgurnuo me, probao ponovno i zaplakao. Promijenila sam dojku i tu je nesto pojeo i opet isto.
Uglavnom, sad se probudio i isla sam ga dojiti (popio svega par gutljaja)i skuzila u cemu je stvar. Duda varalica! 
Ja sam bila protiv, ali kako se on odlicno uz nju htio smirit muz je rekao da mu ostavimo. Tada mi se to i nije cinilo kao veliki problem obzirom da je dobro jeo i napredovao. Sada znam da je to bilo samo zbog jakog let downa i velike kolicine mlijeka koje sam imala. Sad to nije slucaj, a on ne sisa kako spada, lijepo uhvati dojku ali onda vise kao da me jezikom licka dok mlijeko ne krene, a kad krene onda lijepo guta i super sisa. Kad smo gotovi bradavica je veca  za dva broja.
E sad, vjerojatno bi rijesenje bilo maknuti dudu, a onda ce se njemu i nama sve okrenuti za 360 i opet neznam kako bi ga onda naucila da ispravno vuce.

----------


## Kaae

Makni mu dudu. Ne treba mu jos i to, a ni vama, uz sav dodatni stres koji djelomicno sama stvaras.

To sto ne ide mlijeko kad stisnes ne znaci nista, samo potvrdjuje pravilo da lose reagiras na izdajalicu i izdajanje. Bebina tehnika je neusporediva, ne mozemo ni mi, ni izdajalica (elektricna ili rucna) odraditi posao kao sto to moze zdrava beba. Ako je nervozan na jednoj dojci, izmjenjuj ih svaki put kad pokaze nervozu. Nista mu od toga nece biti, naprotiv. 

A AD, naravno da ce piti AD. Jedem i ja svasta kad mi nude, a da mi ne treba. Em je cesto ukusno, em mi netko servira. Tesko je odbiti.

----------


## izluđena

Svjesna sam Kaae da se sama stresiram, a sve od brige.... Tu si puno nemogu pomoci takva sam oduvijek, ali to je neka druga tema.
Nocas je tako malo papao, skoro nista, a mene desna dojka boli. Malo sam se preforsirala.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kaae je u pravu. Kao što rekoh i meni kojoj je beba na granici pretilosti iz dojki ništa ne izlazi kada sama stisnem. Za onaj D vitamin kad treba nakapati par kapi u čajnu žličicu jedva s mukom to istisnem.

Mala zna bit nervozna predvečer, bi ne bi, i tako deset minuta, dok se ne smiri i onda polako lijepo vuče po pola sata. Ne znam zašto to radi, al biti će da je puna dojmova pa je zato nemirna.

----------


## izluđena

Znam da je Kaae u pravu. Meni je tako bilo s malom, a napredovala je izvrsno i to uvijek pa me nije to brinulo.
Nije me brinulo ni kod njega dok se ovo sve nije zaredalo.
Danas cu probati onaj polozaj nogometne lopte, bas ga proucavam na netu.
Mene samo zanima kako njega potaknuti da bas sisa, a ne licka?

----------


## Kaae

Tako da izbacite dudu u potpunosti, zamijenite bocicu SNSom, casom, zlicom... I onda se jos moras oboruzati strpljenjem.

----------


## sara10

Ne mora značiti da je u dudi problem. Ja svome svaki dan dajem dudu i  s njom se uspava po danu, a i stavlja rukice često usta, u zadnje vrijeme vrlo intezivno i često (čak i nakon jela) pa mu radije stavim dudu da ne trpa rukice, a on dudla lijepo. I uz to sve nemamo nikakvih problema sa dojenjem. On doji kad god je gladan i najede se, mlijeka imam. Duda ga ništa ne zbunjuje.

----------


## Kaae

Sara, tvoje jedno dijete nije dovoljno brojan uzorak da bi se moglo smatrati statistikom. Naravno da se nadje djece kojoj duda ne ometa dojenje, pogotovo kad se duda uvede kasnije, kad se u potpunosti ustale proizvodnja i potraznja, plus dijete dobro nauci sisati.

No u slucajevima kad postoje bilo kakvi problemi, od prihvata bradavice do slabog dobivanja na tezini iz tko zna kojeg razloga (ili njihovih raznih kombinacija), duda je prva stvar koju treba izbaciti iz price - njezina jedina uloga je upravo ovo sto si napisala, da utazi bebin nagon za sisanjem. A bebe koje imaju problema sa sisanjem moraju - sisati. Dojku. Ne komad silikona ili neke druge gume.

----------


## pikula

Moja je mene počela gristi kad je počela piti na slamku. čak je i pričala s cicom u zubima. trebalo je dosta da skuzi da cica nije slamka.

----------


## izluđena

Bili smo danas kod kirurga i trenutno mu se cini sve ok, iako neku bolest tipa hirschprunga jos nemozemo iskljuciti.
Naime, on nema sve simptome karakteristicne za tu bolest, ali uvijek postoje iznimke, ovisno valjda i koliki dio crijeva je zahvacen.
Dogovor je da vodimo dnevnik stolice i dodemo za dva tjedna, a ukoliko nebi stolice bilo 4 dana onda odmah.
O onom stisnutom i uskom rektumu nije bilo ni govora,ali on ga nije mogao tako ni pregledati, jer nema tanke prstice :Smile: .
 Evo, malo jesam mirnija, jer mi on sad kaka, ali bila bi jos bolje da mi je doktor rekao, mama pa vi fantazirate :Sad:

----------


## LEIRmam

Vjerujem da je doktor samo oprezan i da će sve biti u redu! :Heart:

----------


## izluđena

I ja tako mislim, ne zelim vise misliti negativno :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Izluđena, kakva je sada situacija kod vas sa kakanjem?

----------


## izluđena

Otkad smo uveli ad kaka uredno, najkasnije svaka 4dana. I dalje se kontroliramo kod kirurga, a moramo i do gastrica, jede uzasno malo.
Mislim ja da ce biti to sve ok.

----------


## eryngium

Može pojašnjenje? 
Što se točno smatra pokakanom pelenom? 
Ja brojim samo ono kad se 'iskipa' pošteno. I po tome nije kakao 5 dana. Ako brojimo one 'skid mark' zaprljane pelene onda je 3 dana da su pelene samo popišane. Ima mjesec i pol, do uvođenja plivit d3 kapi je kakao svaki dan (nakrcao pelenu), a sad pauza 5 dana. Živčan je, slabije spava, baš se vidi da mu nešto smeta. Isključivo je dojen od svog 5.dana života. 
Kako da mu pomognem? Masiramo trbuščić, dižemo nogice u zrak, kružimo s njima... Jel ima nešto da ja mogu pojest od čega će se on pokakati?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## laumi

Pokakana pelena je svaka pelena koja ima mrlju od stolice u velicini kovanice od 5 kn. Do 6. tjedna starosti bi iskljucivo dojeno dijete trebalo imati 3-4 pokakane pelene u 24 sata. Nakon toga moze svaki dan imati i nekoliko stolica, a moze i ne imati stolicu i po 10ak dana (pedijatri toleriraju i do 14 dana).

----------


## laumi

Ne stignem sad detaljnije, vratit cu se kasnije.

Daj mi samo napisi kako je dijete do sada dobivalo na tezini i i koliko dugo nema stolicu svaki dan?

----------


## eryngium

U 3 tjedna od kad smo izašli iz bolnice je dobio 1400gr. Sad ne znam točno koliko je dobio u dva tjedna od zadnjeg vaganja ali po sistemu vaganje s njim i bez njega, dobitak je oko 800gr. Zadnjih 5 dana nije imao normalnu (obilnu) stolicu. I od tad je živčan, kenjkav, ne spava mirno...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## eryngium

Dodatak tri dana su pelene samo popišane. Bez tračka kakice. 
Do unazad 5 dana je bila barem jedna obilno pokakana i 3-4 ove 'zamazane'.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

A takvim prirastom,  vjerojatno je sve ok. Koliko podoja ima u 24h? Nocni podoji?

Skidaj ga iz pelene sto cesce, a pogotovo nakon podoja i spavanja, a onda postavljaj u pozu za kakanje. Upali kod vecine beba.

----------


## eryngium

Po noći jede na 3, 3.5h, kad je 'u fazi' i češće, dakle 3-4 puta. 
Kad god krene sisati u prazno i buni se, ja vadim i dajem. U 24h bude između 10 i 14 podoja. Danas mu nisam dala d3 kapi pa ćemo vidjet ako će biti razlike.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

Tako i treba; neka sise koliko god hoce. Evo fotke poze za kakanje (bilo mi nezgodno s telefona): http://erinmidwifecom.fatcow.com/wp-...1-881x1024.jpg

Masirajte, drzite se ovako, proci ce. Stvarno izgleda da je sve u najboljem redu; puno podoja, dojenje na zahtjev, super prirast.

----------


## eryngium

Tnx!
Da on ne izgleda tako nezadovoljno i da nije živčan ne bi se puno brinula oko tih 5 dana.
Al sav se zacrveni, napinje se i onda jedva prdne pa se rasplače, a kakice nigdje.

----------


## Kaae

Jos uvijek sazrijeva probavni sustav. Ako prdne, super. Pokusavajte s ovim polozajem sto cesce (obavezno skinuti pelenu i postaviti ga nad nesto to je ok ukenjati  :Smile:  ).

----------


## eryngium

Ova poza pali. Ukenjao se 2x, izrazito obilno. :D 
Svi sretni ko da smo jack pot osvojili...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

neka ih bude još, treba vježbati kad trebaš uplatit

----------


## suma

> Ova poza pali. Ukenjao se 2x, izrazito obilno. :D 
> Svi sretni ko da smo jack pot osvojili...


hehe.. kako govno moze usreciti covjeka  :Laughing: 
zivio forum!

----------


## žužy

Evo danas sedmi dan kak ne kaka..do sad je obično svaki četvrti dan,pa svaki šesti..ovolko još nije prošlo.
Pedica i patr. kažu da se tolerira i do 14 dana ne kakanja ako ga to ne muči,prdi i kakica je normalna.
Kod E je sve normalno,ne vidim da bi ga mučilo. Valjda je jednostavno skupljač,šparno moje.
No baš bum danas probala sa ovom pozom..kolko ga opče tak držati?

----------


## jelena.O

2-10 minuta, ili dok ti ruke ne otpadnu, svakak postavi neki lavor ispod

----------


## žužy

Tnx *jelena*  :drek:

----------


## Nera

Koliko se sjećam, moj sin je jednom tek nakon 2-3 tjedna. Bio je isključivo dojeno dijete. Naravno da sam bila silno zabrinuta. Bio mi je prvo dijete. Inače je bio malo sralo - par puta na dan. 
Ništa nisam poduzimala. Kakica je došla. Izuzev odlaska dr i upita je li to normalno.

----------


## Kaae

Ako je beba starija od 6 tjedana i dojenje (ponuda/potraznja) uspostavljeni, ako je prirast u redu i dijete ima uredan broj podoja i mokre pelene, ne mora kakati svaki dan. Stvarno se tolerira do 14 dana, a bitno je da prduckaju, da se vidi da crijeva rade.

U slucaju da im nije bas najudobnije tako kako je, masirajte trbuscic, vozite nogama bicikl i, da, isprobavajte pozu za kakanje, bez pelena, odmah nakon budjenja.

----------


## žužy

*Kaae*,sve to radimo stalno. A eva danas sam ga dva puta malo držala u 'kakaj' pozi i dosta se isprdio. Od kakača ništa. Prducka inače,prematam ga svaka dva sata negdi (u pp smo) i uvijek je dosta mokra,doji kad hoće.

----------


## Kaae

Tek je na sedam dana... ima jos vremena.  :Smile:

----------


## lala83

Moja kćer je od rođenja imala redovito stolicu svakih 6-8 dana. Nitko se nije uzrujavao zbog toga (mislim na dr i patronažu) . Sve do petog mjeseca kada su mi preporučili da uvedem ranije dohranu zbog tog rijetkog kakanja i njenog prevelikog dobivanja na težini, imala je 7700 s 3 mj i 9200 sa 5 mj a rođena sa 3500, kao mlijeko mi je prejako  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## žužy

Ideš,prejako  :Shock:  to mi nekak u rangu s onim preslabo.
Ali super dobitak.
Moj je rođen sa 3860 a iz bolnice je izašao sa 3660g. Sad ima tri i pol mj i sa ravno tri je imao sedam kg.

----------


## lala83

To je odlično baš taman po onoj njihovoj krivulji rekla bih.
Uglavnom nisam htjela baš odmah početi sa kašicama . I onda je s nekih 5,5 mj bilo jedno razdoblje nekakanja od 10 dana pa sam  od straha ipak krenula s voćem. Dojila sam je do 14 mj. Sa godinu je imala 10,500 i kakala svaki drugi dan.
Sinek mi je druga priča, on od početka kakao 4-5 puta, pa 2 puta na dan, još i dan danas je tako. Ali on je mali mršavac, sa godinu dana je imao 8,500. Bit će da mi je s njim mlijeko bilo "slabo"  :Laughing:   Stvarno sam se svega naslušala...

----------


## žužy

:lool:  vjerujem.
Dok vide mojega,vele mi da imam dobro mlijeko. Starije žene.

----------


## žužy

Danas 10. dan kak ne kaka i prvi put primjetim da se napinje i da ga smeta,i onda se isprdi.
U onoj pozi za kakanje se baš jako napinje..valjda ga taj položaj prirodno tjera na tiskanje,no isto samo prdne.
Jel ga mogu ja kak sa svojom prehranom potaknuti preko mlijeka? Sok od kruške ništ...možda donat..ili ništa. Nebi čepiće,no ako ga bude baš jako smetalo...neznam.

----------


## Kaae

Drzi ga u tom polozaju sto vise, masirajte trbuscic.

----------


## žužy

Držim ga svaki put kad ga prematam...a ko da nema kaj kakati. Moguče da je mm tolko lako probavljivo da ga ispiša i isprdi?

----------


## Kaae

Da; to nekakanje do 14-ak dana se tolerira upravo zato sto je majcino mlijeko toliko iskoristivo.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Danas 10. dan kak ne kaka i prvi put primjetim da se napinje i da ga smeta,i onda se isprdi.
> U onoj pozi za kakanje se baš jako napinje..valjda ga taj položaj prirodno tjera na tiskanje,no isto samo prdne.
> Jel ga mogu ja kak sa svojom prehranom potaknuti preko mlijeka? Sok od kruške ništ...možda donat..ili ništa. Nebi čepiće,no ako ga bude baš jako smetalo...neznam.


Moj mlađi je bio isto takav nekakač.
Max mu je bio 12-13 dana.
I kad bi tako primjetila da više prdi i da se napinje, obično bi se sutradan pokakao i to napunio pelenu.  :drek:

----------


## žužy

Evo,dočekali smo i 14. dan bez kakanja  :Sad: 
I dalje sve normalno,prdi i smrdi ko veliki...pedijatrica kaže da mu dam zašečerenu kamilicu i sok od šljive. Ako ne pomogne da onda čepić,nek se ne žurim..pošto jede,piša i prdi.
Ni malo mi se ne daje nit čajek nit sokić,mm bi mu odavno dal...nisam pametna. :Undecided:

----------


## Kaae

Nikako caj ili sok, zuzy.

Ako ste u problemu, onda problem rijesi cepicem. Caj i sok nisu za bebe ispod 6 mjeseci starosti.

----------


## eryngium

A si probala ti piti sok od šljiva, marelice i sl.? Ono, na jedan dan da klopaš hranu od koje ćeš ti potrčati na wc? 
Ssd će mi Kaae reć da jedem ja a ne on ali... ja bi svejedno nakon 5.dana što drekeca nije bilo na vidiku stavljala sebe na 'userimo se' režim i nikad mi nije prešao 7 dana da nije kakao, sam od sebe. Al njega je napinjalo, smetalo i grčilo tako da nije baš ista situacija. Nadam se da će ti jako brzo ostaviti poklonček u pelenici.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Tak i bude..več sam rekla mm da kupi čepiće. Nisam ni ja za kamilicu nit sok. 
Samo da ovak ne bude stalno.  :Undecided: 
I najavila mi pedica da mi bude dala tablicu dohrane kad dođemo na pregled za desetak dana,da vidim s čim početi.. Ne mislim krenuti jos sa dohranom,pa četri mjeseca bude tek.

----------


## žužy

> A si probala ti piti sok od šljiva, marelice i sl.? Ono, na jedan dan da klopaš hranu od koje ćeš ti potrčati na wc? 
> Ssd će mi Kaae reć da jedem ja a ne on ali... ja bi svejedno nakon 5.dana što drekeca nije bilo na vidiku stavljala sebe na 'userimo se' režim i nikad mi nije prešao 7 dana da nije kakao, sam od sebe. Al njega je napinjalo, smetalo i grčilo tako da nije baš ista situacija. Nadam se da će ti jako brzo ostaviti poklonček u pelenici.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ma i ja ti cijeli život imam probla sa zatvorom i tvrdom stolicom,mama veli da se nekaj naplakala s menom ko malom. I dan danas nejdem često na wc.
Ima par stvari koje mene nekad potjeraju i to sam proteklih dana konzumirala no eto...čak sam pila i gusti sok od kruške...fujkač kolki šečer. Inače samo vodu pijem pa mi ovo baš nije sjelo.
Bumo vidli..

----------


## Kaae

> Tak i bude..več sam rekla mm da kupi čepiće. Nisam ni ja za kamilicu nit sok. 
> Samo da ovak ne bude stalno. 
> I najavila mi pedica da mi bude dala tablicu dohrane kad dođemo na pregled za desetak dana,da vidim s čim početi.. Ne mislim krenuti jos sa dohranom,pa četri mjeseca bude tek.


Ma ne treba ti tablica dohrane ni sa 6 mjeseci, kamoli sa cetiri. Odbacena je, u principu, kao ideja.

----------


## žužy

Odlučili smo dati mu čepić jer ipak je 15. dan.
Teta u ljekarni se čudila i rekla da se čepići ne daju djeci manjoj od dvije godine i preporučila klizmu. U drugoj ljekarni magistra pak dala glicerinske čepiče,da su super i da ih je i ona svojoj djeci davala. I kupio mm i probala sam mu dati no nije išlo. Jednostavno nije ulazil a nisam mu htjela na silu...probala i samo pola no dio uđe a ostalo vrača nazad.
I kupili glic. gel koji se aplicira i stavila sam mu pola. Več mu je dodijalo prtljanje oko guze..
Pokakal se za dvije minute uz takav bolan plač kakav nije nikad imal  :Sad:  došlo mi je da se plačem s njim. Izašlo je toga,i gušče no inače,no čak sam očekivala obilnije. Ništ posebno.
Jedva se nekak smiril na cici. Čak i zaspal na par minuta kaj nikad ne radi.
Neznam kaj bumo ako se ovo ponovi...ne želim mu ovo opet priuštiti.
A neću mu niti davati glupog šečera i sokića. MM hoče da krenemo sa dohranom kad pedica veli,da mu crijeva bolje prorade...meni je to koma jer sam si zacrtala da ne krečemo s dohranom najmanje prije 6. mj jer mi tak lijepo napreduje.
I kaj sad napraviti? Baš koma.

----------


## maca papucarica

Samo vi ćete odlučiti što napraviti. Razmisli, odvaži, istraži...  :Love: 
https://www.facebook.com/DrJackNewma...68634723287581
http://childrensmd.org/browse-by-age...thout-pooping/
http://www.easybabylife.com/baby-not-pooping.html

Što se čepića tiče, oni (svi čepići, po mom iskustvu) imaju tendenciju vraćanja iz guze pa ih treba nježno ugurati i pridržati na anusu (ne unutra) prstom kojih pola minute da se krenu topiti i tek onda maknuti prst.

Sretno i neka Edo odsad kaka ko veliki!

----------


## angel 1

Ćepić ili klizmu kad umetneš obavezno držati guzu stisnutu minutu-dvije da to ne izađe van..čudim se da ti to nije rekla ni pedica ni magistra u ljekarni..

----------


## žužy

Ma znam da treba držati,al čepić opče nije ulazio..koja korist da ga držim među guzovima.
Baš sam ono...poljuljane su mi odluke koje sam davno donesla.
A svi kljucaju sa strane..daj mu čaj,daj mu čaj...kaj mu bude...aaaaaaaa  :gaah:

----------


## angel 1

Ja sam svojoj davnoo jednom stavljala taj ćepić al je imala 8.mj.
Možeš ga isto razrezati po dužini da bude tanji pa onda probati, al onda su ti klizme jednostavnije-samo isto pazi kad stisnes sadržaj unutra tako stisntu tubu izvadit van i onda držat guzu.. 
Mislim sama moraš odlučiti.. Ja sam isto s prvim djetetom strašno pazila na ovo-ono.. A do drugog sam naučila da ne trebam biti tako isključiva..jer zaista se ništa drastično nece promijeniti ako se ponekad napravi neka iznimka..
Probaj i sebe par dana hraniti sa svim tim sto otvara, pa sad kad se pokakao( to prvo je najgore) mozda se i pokrene..

----------


## greymalkin78

Moja T je bila uporna nekakacica, iskljucivo dojena do 6 mj i nekoliko dana, dohrana ne da nije pomogla, nego je bilo jos gore. Naravno svako dijete je prica za sebe. Mi smo se jako mucili s tom stolicom do trece godine (kazem mi, jer smo znali skupa s njom plakati i mm i ja), a i danaas kao sedmogodisnjakinja ima povremeno problema.
Nama je najgori period bio upravo pocetak dohrane dok se ionako lijena crijeva nisu malo navikla na nove momente u ishrani  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Toga je i mene strah,da ne postane još gore i dohrana ga skroz začepi. Umjesto kontra,kaj mm očekuje.
Sječam se scene...ja,4-5 god. sjedim na školjki i plačemo se i mama i ja. 
Samo da nije od mene naslijedil lijena crijeva.
Dva sata poslije klizme je opet kakal,ovaj put ko prije,rijeđe. Uz plač.
Znači,nije da on sve iskoristi iz mog mlijeka pa nema puno otpada...muči ga. 
Samo da ne prođe opet puno dana do sljedeči put.
A ja budem poradila malo na prehrani...imam doma psyllium ljuskice,navodno dobro reguluraju probavu.
Ima ko iskustva?

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, čudno je to. Jer dohrana govno čini čvršćim, ne mekšim. Kako bi onda to trebalo pomoći stvarno ne razumijem. Osim možda što, primijetila sam kod svoje, dok je još bila samo na mlijeku da bi joj nekad kakica bila jako, jako ljepljiva. Kao smola. 

Najbolji joj je drekec, u smislu onaj koji najlakše iskaka, poslije batata.  :Smile:

----------


## Vlattka

Jest čudno, ali može biti tako. Ja sam odahnula kad je krenula dohrana, nema više iščekivanja danima niti plakanja pola dana prije nego što to obavi  :neznam:  No po toj logici moje je dijete trebalo dohranjivati odmah  :D I mislim da je to besmisleno.

----------


## Kaae

> Odlučili smo dati mu čepić jer ipak je 15. dan.
> Teta u ljekarni se čudila i rekla da se čepići ne daju djeci manjoj od dvije godine i preporučila klizmu. U drugoj ljekarni magistra pak dala glicerinske čepiče,da su super i da ih je i ona svojoj djeci davala. I kupio mm i probala sam mu dati no nije išlo. Jednostavno nije ulazil a nisam mu htjela na silu...probala i samo pola no dio uđe a ostalo vrača nazad.
> I kupili glic. gel koji se aplicira i stavila sam mu pola. Več mu je dodijalo prtljanje oko guze..
> Pokakal se za dvije minute uz takav bolan plač kakav nije nikad imal  došlo mi je da se plačem s njim. Izašlo je toga,i gušče no inače,no čak sam očekivala obilnije. Ništ posebno.
> Jedva se nekak smiril na cici. Čak i zaspal na par minuta kaj nikad ne radi.
> Neznam kaj bumo ako se ovo ponovi...ne želim mu ovo opet priuštiti.
> A neću mu niti davati glupog šečera i sokića. MM hoče da krenemo sa dohranom kad pedica veli,da mu crijeva bolje prorade...meni je to koma jer sam si zacrtala da ne krečemo s dohranom najmanje prije 6. mj jer mi tak lijepo napreduje.
> I kaj sad napraviti? Baš koma.


Crijeva *nece* bolje proraditi od dohrane, naprotiv. Probavni trakt dojene bebe nije dovoljno zreo za prihvat i preradu druge hrane do navrsenih sest mjeseci djetetovog zivota. Moze pojesti, postoji mogucnost da ce i htjeti, ali time mu neces napraviti nista dobro. Lako je moguce da ce doci i do jos veceg zatvora. 

Dodani seceri se ne peporucuju u prehrani djece mladje od 12 mjeseci (a nije da im treba i poslije te 'magicne' dobi od 12 mjeseci).
Sok je, takodjer, nesto sto bebama ne treba cak ni kad prihvate dohranu. 
Bebe ne napreduju bolje ili brze zato sto im se pocinje davati druga hrana. Naprotiv.

Pokazi muzu informacije s Rodinih stranica, La Leche League, Kellymom, Dr. Jack Newman.... Pedijatrica, nazalost, daje pogresne informacije, kao i mnogi drugi lijecnici. 


O cepicima ne znam nista. Plus, osobno ne vjerujem da uvodjenje vlakana i drugih eventualnih laksativa u prehranu zene ikako utjece na stolicu dojenih beba, ali barem to ne kosta puno. Probaj.

----------


## Medeja

I mi se mučimo s nekakanjem. :/ Do sada je najdulje bilo 5 dana i taj se dan ukakao 4 puta.
Muči me što se ti periodi nekakanja stalno ponavljaju.
Dakle, 4 dana be kaka pa 2 kaka, onda 3 dana ne kaka i tsko u krug.

Isto sam mislila da je do moje prehrane, ali ja redovito idem na wc i svako jutro pijem sok od šljive, a preko dana isključivo vodu.
On prdi, nekad se kuži da ga muči trbuh jer se napinje i plače, ali ne kaka.

Puno piški preko dana i noći.
Dobro dobiva na težini, sitniji je inače.
Ubrzo će 4 mjeseca i ima oko 5,5kg.  :Love:

----------


## žužy

:Undecided: 
Nama isto...danas 8. dan več opet.
I muka mi je jer vidim da se sam ne bude pokakao. 
I radije mu budem dala par žličica kamilice nego više klizmu kak mi se čini. Danima mozgam kak da mu potaknem..
Isto tak..moja prehrana ne utječe...natakala sam se sokom od kruške,marelice,lgg jogurtima...i samo sam ja počela svaki dan iči na zahod. Ajd bar nekaj.

----------


## Jadranka

Nece djetetu nista bit, ako mu malo pomognes s nekim dodatkom prehrani, tipa cajic... 

Sto bi rekla moja teta prirodnije je da ulazi na usta, nego na guzu... a da izlazi na guzu nego na usta  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Ma sama pomisao da dam šećera bebi od tri i pol mjeseca mi je ono..nisam htjela niti čuti.
Pogotovo jer ne pokazuje da ga smeta to kaj ne kaka. No samo kakanje nakon tolko dana je izgledalo bolno unatoč mekoj stolici...i neče više čekati tolko. Dam mu deset dana fore i dobil bude glupu kamilicu.

----------


## eryngium

> ...natakala sam se sokom od kruške,marelice,lgg jogurtima...i samo sam ja počela svaki dan iči na zahod. Ajd bar nekaj.


 :Laughing: 
Viš da nije bilo skroz uzalud!

Na tvom mjestu ja bi isto dala kamilicu. Radije to nego klizmu. Kaže moja pedica da se naviknu na tu pomoć za kakanje pa onda još manje žele obaviti posao sami.
Do tog 10og dana masiraj trbuščić, vježbaj s nogicama, drži bez pelene u 'kaki' pozi pa možda upali.

Da ga ne smeta ok, al ne možeš gledati bebu kako se pati. Mi se sad mučimo zbog dohrane. Voće mu ne mogu davati bez žitarica jer odmah povrati a od žitarica jedva kaka. Kad prođe 3 dana bez, vratim ga samo na cicu. Za sada funkcionira.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## maca papucarica

I moj mlađi je nakon duljeg perioda nekakanja cvilio i plakao kad bi se konačno pokakao. 
Ali, s obzirom na to da je stolica bila normalne konzistencije (jedino puuuno jačeg pigmenta),  ja sam zaključila da dijete koje ne kaka po 7-10 dana nije naviklo na obavljanje nužde pa zato plače, ne što ga nešto posebno boli.

Možda ćete misliti "lako je reći, kad se tvoj ipak pokakao nakon 12 dana", ali ja stvarno ne bih dirala ni guzu ni usta bebe koja papa, prdi, piški, napreduje i ne pokazuje da ga boli trbuščić. 
Vježbe nogicama, poza za kakanje, skidati ga golog nakon obroka i sl. da, ali ove agresivne metode ne bih.
I, ukoliko sve izgleda u redu sa bebom, poraditi na promjeni filma u svojoj glavi. Ne kaka meni nego sebi i pokakat će se kad joj bude potrebno.

----------


## žužy

*maco*,a do kad ne dirati? Sve ja to znam i on i prdi stalno i piša i jede i sve je normalno,osim izostanka stolice. Dok kad ga tak pustiti? I kaj onda poduzeti? Evo to se stalno pitam.
Svi kažu normalno je. Ok kužim...al kaj nakon tih dva tj. Pustiti još dva tj?  :Undecided: 
*eryn*,svako prematanje je u kakaj pozi,samo prdi.

----------


## eryngium

Al moj nakon 3 dana bez kakanja bi samo plakao. Grči se i plače. Onda kad se konačno pokaka bude dva dana ok, treći opet kreće naprezanje, grčenje, opće nezadovoljstvo, ne da se uspavati i sl. Kad prdne plače, kao da se razočarao što ni danas ništa (a možda se to samo meni tako čini jer ja budem razočarana)... Ne znam...  nisam do sada došla do točke da mu dajem čepić, klizmu ili slatku kamilicu jer mu je maksimum bio 6 dana, ali da sam taj 7.dan bila blizu, jesam.  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## maca papucarica

Eryngium, ali tvoj je na dohrani, zar ne? Tu znamo da ima otpada plus što vidiš da ga smeta. I sa dohranom možeš kad ne kaka regulirati (šljiva, amarant, izbaci žitarice, pojačaj sa zdravim masnoćama, više vode).

Ali kod isključivog dojenja, možda stvarno ne treba kakati  :Unsure: 
Ja bih (ali to sam ja)  proučila malo preporuke ozbiljnih izvora (Kaae ih je nabrojala gore) i porazgovarala sa pedicom o tome, izrazila joj svoju želju da probamo pustiti bebu da se pokaka sama, te dogovorila s njom kako pratiti stanje djeteta da ne riskiramo.

----------


## eryngium

Sad je na dohrani. Ali i kad je bio samo dojen bila je ista priča s kakanjem. Njemu je probava općenito slaba točka, od želuca pa na dalje. Izbjegao je dijagnozu GERBa samo zato što dobro napreduje.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## aaria

> Ma sama pomisao da dam šećera bebi od tri i pol mjeseca mi je ono..nisam htjela niti čuti.
> Pogotovo jer ne pokazuje da ga smeta to kaj ne kaka. No samo kakanje nakon tolko dana je izgledalo bolno unatoč mekoj stolici...i neče više čekati tolko. Dam mu deset dana fore i dobil bude glupu kamilicu.


A zasto ne das onda Duphalac ili Portalak sirup? To je laksativ, ide oralno, koristi se kod dojencadi, u UK je cini mi se lijek izbora. Ne bi se trebao apsorbirati u crijevima. Treba mu do max 48h za djelovanje, a moze i ranije. Meni osobno je puno bolja alternativa od zasecerene kamilice. Cepici inace mogu od mjesec dana starosti na gore, ali ako ti ne odgovara onda nista.

Sent from my GSmart Guru G1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaae

Ok, s obzirom da ovdje na forumu savjetujemo o dojenju, moram reci sto se reci mora, a onda neka svatko napravi kako mu drago:

*1.* Dojenim bebama ispod navrsenih sest mjeseci starosti se ne daju nikakvi napitci i druga hrana, osim ako to prepise lijecnik. (Znaci daje se lijek, ako je potreban.) Voda, cajevi, kasice, sokovi, napitci, tu dojenom djetetu ne treba. Stovise, stetno je -- skida zastiti sloj s crijeva, koja su sama po sebi u toj dobi porozna. 

Mozda ce se beba sa zatvorom pokakati od slatkog caja, a mozda nece. Crijevima i organizmu ce taj caj svakako stetiti. Ako je dijete bolesno ili mu je lose, onda rjesavajte problem kod lijecnika/pedijatra (koji zna sto radi). Ako je djetetu koje ne kaka opcenito stanje dobro, onda je to ok jer dojene bebe smiju ne kakati dugo (i 14 dana), ako su starije od 6 tjedana, uredno dobivaju na tezini i imaju mokre pelene.

*2.* Duphalac, Portalac, Miralax... to se ne daje bebama samo tako. Moze se kupiti u ljekarnama, ali u ljekarnama mozete kupiti i Aspirin, a bebi ga se ne smije dati. Kao sto je i gore napisano -- ako je problem takve prirode da ga treba medicinski rjesavati, onda ce lijecnik specijalist prepisati laksativ (sirup, cepic, sto god) i dati tocna uputstva kako ga koristiti. 

*3.* U anus se bebama ne gura nista, nikakvi toplomjeri i slicno (ovo je bitno naglasiti jer se stalno vrti prica da bebi/djetetu koje ne kaka nesto treba gurnuti u anus). Guranje bilo cega je opasno i lako moze ostetiti rektum, crijevo... itd. Ako treba dati cepic, uz preporuku specijalista koji zna sto radi (jer treba uzeti u obzir da dojene bebe ne moraju redovno kakati --- vidi gore napisano), onda ce oni objasniti kako se to radi (ili ljekarnik, ili pise na kutiji).

Relevantni izvori su navedeni gore. Ovo je samo kratki podsjetnik (cisto da netko ne naleti pa ne krene rjesavati probleme u nasumicnoj kucnoj radinosti).

----------


## žužy

*Kaae*,sve to stoji i znam,više puta je tu napisano. I slažem se.
Pedijatrica je u našem slučaju rekla da prvo probamo sa čajem i sokom a ako ne uspije,sa čepićem. Ja sam odabrala ono nužno zlo koje mi se tad činilo boljim. Nakon tog iskustva...bome tak ne mislim. Nije mi ugodno a bome ni njemu, gurati mu  čepić u guzu...i kaj mi onda preostaje. Čekati tjednima da sam obavi,nije opcija.

----------


## Kaae

Sto te zapravo muci? 

Nitko i nista ne garantira da ce se pokakati od secerne vode. Garancija je jedino to da mu ta secerna voda ne treba u organizmu. :/

----------


## Beti3

Sve preporuke o njezi novorođenčeta i dojenčeta su podložne velikim promjenama s vremenom.

Ono što je u jedno doba obavezno i "nemoguće" izmijeniti, već je druge godine napušteno i čak se smiju oko takve prakse. Kako mi je između najstarijeg i najmlađeg djeteta gotovo dva desetljeća, mogu vam reći da mi je smiješno kad se sjetim što se moralo kad se prvi rodio, u odnosu na drugog, a da ne pričam s trećom  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Uglavnom, poanta je da ništa nije zapisano u kamen. Ni isključivo dojenje, ni tablice prehrane, ni vrsta čaja, ni vrsta namirnica, ništa. Malo zdravog razuma i slušanje liječnika, pa će biti OK

----------


## n.grace

Kaae, nemoj se ljutiti, ali ti koja si pisala traktate o boji stolice pitaš žužy što ju zapravo muči, a dijete joj ne kaka po 15 dana?

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae, nemoj se ljutiti, ali ti koja si pisala traktate o boji stolice pitaš žužy što ju zapravo muči, a dijete joj ne kaka po 15 dana?


Pa da, pitam je sto je muci. Bez ikakvih skrivenih primisli. 

Predugo ne kaka?
Misli da ga boli kad (ne) kaka?
Stvarno ga boli kad (ne) kaka?
Smeta ju sto pedijatar misli da bi dijete moralo/trebalo kakati cesce?
Smeta ju to sto muz misli da bi dijete moralo/trebalo kakati cesce?
Cepic je problem? Zasto je cepic problem, ako misli da treba cepic?

Zasto nije opcija cekati da se dijete pokaka samo od sebe? 

Ima tisucu i jedna kombinacija.

----------


## n.grace

pa već je odgovorila na sva pitanja koja si postavila
a ne bi ni meni bila opcija čekati da se dijete pokaka samo po sebi nakon 15 dana  :Undecided: 

žužy, da pitaš dječjeg gastroenterologa? možda bi ti dao kakav koristan savjet ili smjernice
možemo mi naklapati na forumu o zašećerenom čaju i čepićima, ali mislim da bi najbolje bilo kontaktirati stručnjaka u tom području
i želim vam da sve bude ok i da riješite problem  :Love:

----------


## žužy

*Kaae*,više put sam pisala kaj me muči. 

*n.grace* fala, ako se ovo ponovi svakak mislim čuti mišljenje stručnjaka.
No. Jutros se pokakao sam od sebe,evo 9. dan . Slavimo od jutra!
 :Very Happy:  :worldcup:  :Heart:

----------


## tanja37

Ja sam svome, kada ne bi tako dugo kakao, prokuhala dvije - tri suhe šljive u malo vodice i dala mu da popije - bude kao čaj, na žličicu ili bočicu, pa eto ako kome pomogne. Nama je...
Iako sam rekla da neću više pisati, jer sam jednom nekome rekla ovdje na forumu za par žličica kamilice, pa sam bila popljuvana kao da sam rekla da djetetu da otrov za štakore, a ne kamilice...
I da - Beti3, svaka čast - sve što si napisala je tako!

----------


## n.grace

super, žužy, baš mi je drago!

----------


## Kaae

Super, zuzy! 

Uzmi to kao dokaz da mu s probavom nista nije i da ne trebas popravljati sto nije pokvareno. Ako mozes. Ako ne mozes, onda imas sve mogucnosti pa odaberi nesto sto pomaze tebi. (Tako kaze nas pedijatar - s vasim djetetom je sve ok, ali mozemo mu prepisati neki lijek, da pomogne vama.)

----------


## Medeja

Nama danas prolazi 3. dan da nije kakao. Prducka svako malo.
Vidjet ćemo do kojega ćemo dana doći.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Medeja

Kratki apdejt o drekecu.
U nedjelju se ukakao (4. dan) kod moje mame. Do vrata. 
Držala sam ga uspravno da podrigne nakon cicanja. Tada se ukakao. I sve je bilo u peleni dok ga nisam odlučila spustiti da ga premotam. Sve je izašlo na leđima van, do pazuha.

Onda je opet bilo zatišje dva dana i danas je 3 puta kenjao bogovski.

----------


## žužy

E je opet kakao sam, 4. dan. No ovaj put uz užasan plač, grčenje ispruženih nogica i povračanje.  :Sad: 
Prvo saam mislila neka reakcija na pikicu...onda sam povezala grčenje sa prdecima i dok je zaspal sav mokar priljubljen uz mene,naluknula sam se u pelenu i vidla. Boja i struktura mrvu tamnija i gušča od uobičajene.

----------


## eryngium

Moj obično povraća svaki put zbog GER-a prije nego će se pokakat. Čim se napreže, povraća. Nekad hranu a nekad samo slinu, zavisno od koliko je prošlo da je jeo. Uz to nekad vrišti, nekad samo kuka, nekad samo stenje al više-manje svaki put izgleda kao da se pati. Obično čim krene crvenit se, stenjat, kukat i bljucat, mu olakšam s 'kaki' pozom. U njoj se fakat manje pati.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Uh mišek,pa kak ih tolko muči.. :Undecided: 
Vidiš,svojeg sam milijun puta stavila u tu pozu i samo se isprdi.

----------


## eryngium

Pa i to je nešto. Nekad im treba da se samo isprde. 
Na žalost, nekim bebicama probava dugo treba da se izregulira. Koliko sam skužila, dok god napreduju, to sve ide u rok službe i spada pod relativno normalno. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Medeja

Mi već 4. dan normalno kakamo. Ne znam kako i zašto, ali je krenulo.
Vidjet ćemo do kada će blagostanje trajati.

----------


## Roimeda

Nakon tih 10tak dana vam beba ima normalnu stolicu?
Kod našeg je eksplozija i nakon toga kupanje.
Jako puno toga izađe.
Prepuno.

----------

